# Are we ever going to find genuine sanity in society again?



## Big Scumfuck (Jun 5, 2022)

I reference 2014 because that's when Gamergate happened and  the lefties started pushing a lot harder than before. But I'd been seeing stuff starting to bubble in 2012....but I feel like people being terminally online is getting worse and worse. Both sides are escalating on their various bullshit. Grooming, Shootings...the demoralization tactic that Gramsci promoted is working on us all. 
Are we going to get over the hill? Is their gold at the end of this pain rainbow? or are we going to be stuck being forced to care about "current things" for the rest of our lives while we slowly get our autonomy taken from us because the elites want that.

By caring about all of this dumb shit, you are playing into the hands of the people that want control. It's purposeful demoralization. Do we only win when things fall apart completely?


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 5, 2022)

I think there's something about the Internet that makes people go crazy. I don't think it's a coincidence that society started becoming weird right around the same time the average person started using the Internet sometime in the mid-2000s.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 5, 2022)

no
half a century of ubiquitous mass media laid the foundation for the disaster, then two decades of internet were the killing blow


----------



## Wormy (Jun 5, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> no
> half a century of ubiquitous mass media laid the foundation for the disaster, then two decades of internet were the killing blow


Should end the thread here.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 5, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I think there's something about the Internet that makes people go crazy. I don't think it's a coincidence that society started becoming weird right around the same time the average person started using the Internet sometime in the mid-2000s.


That year is 2007:
-Tumblr and Twitter are both founded
-Facebook allows non-.edu emails to register with the site
-Apple releases the first iPhone that July. 

The Endless July swamped web 2.0 culture to the point of near-extinction the same way the Eternal September did with Usenet culture.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 5, 2022)

We might somehow pull out of this epistemic collapse. The cathedral's grasp on control of information has been challenged at a deeper level than I think they'd accounted for - it's not that people on the right distrust CNN more than before, or the left distrusts Fox more; both sides are losing trust in their own side. Inevitably that leads to people losing trust in institutions in general and when they're this fucking useless and infiltrated that's a good thing. Ideally we wouldn't have to all wake up and realize we're being played but the ideal isn't reality.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 5, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> The cathedral's grasp


Synagogue*


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jun 6, 2022)

Have we ever?


----------



## BiggerChungus (Jun 6, 2022)

When the Lord returns.


----------



## PaleTay (Jun 6, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I think there's something about the Internet that makes people go crazy. I don't think it's a coincidence that society started becoming weird right around the same time the average person started using the Internet sometime in the mid-2000s.


I feel like it's life circumstances, I can talk to people I grew up with and the world seems mostly normal in our bubble even if I expected it to be weird or uncomfortable it almost always works out. I see the craziness enough in older people I don't think it's the internet, or just the internet. I think it's HR, and the culture around work.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 6, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> I feel like it's life circumstances, I can talk to people I grew up with and the world seems mostly normal in our bubble even if I expected it to be weird or uncomfortable it almost always works out. I see the craziness enough in older people I don't think it's the internet, or just the internet. I think it's HR, and the culture around work.


Part of it is just that the Internet makes the crazies who already exist more visible. Insufferable feminists, black nationalists with enormous victim complexes, and America-hating leftists have existed for decades now, the difference is that they were a lot easier to ignore. Can you imagine how fucking obnoxious living in the late 60s would have been if the Internet had been around back then?


----------



## Screamer (Jun 6, 2022)

Nope, and it's going to cause something terrible.

Mass delusions, mass hysteria, moral panic and conspiracy thinking has gone mainstream. It happens on both sides of the political divide, and even happens about how one side views the other side.

Unless people start admitting things are going insane, it'll just get worse and worse.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jun 6, 2022)

People need to keep it in mind that the internet is not the real world. If you walked up to someone outside asked if they used Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, 4chan or anything like they would say no. I don't know what goes on with the lefties online. But I do know wignats have this thing where they were grooming mass shooters on 8chan.

I don't think it's a good idea for people to sit around and stare into the abyss that is the internet all day. Also, the media plays a role in this as well. They have a habit of taking a small issue and making it seem worse than it actually is. You can see this happening with both right leaning and left leaning media. The same way that the leftist media convinced a small minority of crazies that Trump was orange Hitler you have the right leaning media convincing people that the sky is constantly falling. The economy is always about to collapse there is huge of mob of trannies out there running around doing shit to people. You listen to some people on the far right and we are just one second away from going full blown Weimar. On the left it's that America is literally racist (though we had a nigger president) POC are being rounded up and exterminated especially by the police and the country is overrun with Nazis and KKK. Just look at what they are doing with the whole guns and mass shootings thing now. Making it seem like there is a mass shooting in the US everyday. That's not the case at all.

It comes down to the fact that people need to step away from the internet. Before tablets and smartphones, you had to be near a PC to use the internet. If you didn't have a job that allowed you access to a computer and you had to leave your house to do something that means you got away from your computer and the internet at least for a while. These days everyone can stay steeped in the internet nonsense with tablets and smartphones. Even easier than a laptop. They could go to the park and sit on the bench and read and hear all the fear porn they want from their favored political camp. Also you have the fact that we live in modern times now and information travels faster and we get more of it than we used to thanks to technology. It's even faster now than it was in the mid 2000's and people back then thought it was fast.

Another issue is that the left is pushing politics into everything now. They say everything is political. They want to keep everyone agitated and that's why they call it agitprop.

People just need to go outside get some fresh air and touch some grass.


----------



## gang weeder (Jun 6, 2022)

Maybe, but it'll take a period of serious turmoil and scary shit going down.


----------



## skykiii (Jun 6, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Maybe, but it'll take a period of serious turmoil and scary shit going down.


This is my fear exactly.... although reading the guy directly above you was comforting in this regard, since yeah the internet has a way of making things look more common than they really are.

My other thought is it really would take some kind of supernatural intervention.  Despite what every JRPG on Earth says, humanity has repeatedly shown that as a race, it really does almost need some sort of higher being watching over it.

That's not advocating religion, any more than buying a pack of lightbulbs is advocating atheism.  It's just a simple case of "if you can't see, get a light source."


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 6, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> People need to keep it in mind that the internet is not the real world. If you walked up to someone outside asked if they used Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, 4chan or anything like they would say no.


I wish this were still the case. Most people won't admit to being a 4chan user and being a Twitter user is inconsequential, but pretty much everyone I know is at minimum a casual Facebook or Reddit scroller. They may not "buy into" the narratives like classic Leftists do, but they are under the impression that it is the correct narrative and the one they need to align with. 

You are right that people need to stop taking the internet as real life. Unfortunately it's the casual scrollers mindlessly parroting the narratives to their peers that propagate the internet lies the fastest, combined with the fact that MSM is now almost exclusively from clickbait and alarmist articles instead of your usual news hour on TV. I can't even begin to count the number of times that someone told me about a headline that they saw on Facebook or Reddit and didn't look any further than that.


----------



## Catler (Jun 6, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Unfortunately it's the casual scrollers mindlessly parroting the narratives to their peers that propagate the internet lies the fastest


Not even narratives, but sayings and phrases too. Within a day or two of something becoming popular on Reddit I'll hear family causally using it in conversation. It honestly makes me feel embarassed for them, but I'm the odd one out in this regard and I don't think they're even aware they're doing it.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Jun 6, 2022)

Go out, walk in a park, go shopping. Most of the people you are gonna encounter are in the condition you would call "sane".


----------



## urr13 account (Jun 6, 2022)

Sure, all we gotta do is get everyone on the planet to agree to return to 2004 era technology, including cell phones and internet speed, plus execute journos and get rid of the fbi/cia/atf/who/wef/wnba (to stop the psyops, and because no one watches womens basketball anyway)


----------



## tehpope (Jun 6, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> That year is 2007:
> -Tumblr and Twitter are both founded
> -Facebook allows non-.edu emails to register with the site
> -Apple releases the first iPhone that July.
> ...


Big Bang Theory premiered in Sept. 2007.


----------



## PittyKitty (Jun 6, 2022)

I kinda hope we will when the next generation will just stop being impressed by left craziness. 

I think we already seeing a slight push back to normal (e g Netflix). 
The old, screeching crazy lefties will keep their insanity but the next gen, younger consumers will find it *uncool. *
The same way hippies, punks, metals, emo, goths went. If being nb "special snowflakes" demisexual boygirl become norms, the new *edgy* will be to reject this and do opposite because this will make you a cool, special outsider. 

At least i hope this will happen. If young people change the definition of coolness and start seeing old men in makeups as a laughing stock and the pinnacle of uncoolness and cringe, corporations will pander to this. 

Because after all it is about the money. 


At least i hope. We might be in such deep subversion that the next stage is just apathy.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jun 6, 2022)

It could have been the turning point for the US as a great power. I'm sure there was a similar turning point for ancient Greece, ancient Rome, the French Napoleonic empire, the British Empire, etc... all great power's eventually reach that point. I was just hoping to be dead by the time it happened to the US. Oh well, at least the downslide won't be at the bottom, nor at full speed by the time I will likely drop dead. Good enough.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jun 6, 2022)

The louder you scream the faster it goes.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 6, 2022)

PittyKitty said:


> I kinda hope we will when the next generation will just stop being impressed by left craziness.
> 
> I think we already seeing a slight push back to normal (e g Netflix).
> The old, screeching crazy lefties will keep their insanity but the next gen, younger consumers will find it *uncool. *
> ...


For that exact monetary reason, I doubt that clown world's wild ride will ever end.
As long as gigantic organizations like Blackrock can continue offering these corporations enough money to offset the losses that embracing woke culture causes, they'll never have an incentive to stop. And that won't be for quite some time, since Blackrock and it's ilk have more than enough money to keep that gravy train rolling for a long, long time.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jun 6, 2022)

Screamer said:


> Nope, and it's going to cause something terrible.
> 
> Mass delusions, mass hysteria, moral panic and conspiracy thinking has gone mainstream. It happens on both sides of the political divide, and even happens about how one side views the other side.
> 
> Unless people start admitting things are going insane, it'll just get worse and worse.



Ghostbuster's predicted it all the way back in the 1980's






Mass Hysteria!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 6, 2022)

Society went insane because the internet suddenly raised some very politically incorrect questions about things society had bet the farm on, namely the absolute equality between the races and sexes.

Suddenly information about these subjects that would have been a lot harder if not close to impossible to find for the average person was now at everyone's fingertips, this led to a massive state of panic and it's plain as day obvious why we saw that shift on the left, they had no actual answers for people's questions, they refused to accept the possibility of the truth not being what they wanted it to be, so they shifted to bullying, intimidation, violence, emotional blackmail and threats of losing your job to keep people in control.

Other things have rode this wave like troonism thanks to the climate now being the truth is whatever we want it to be rather than what it objectively is.

What is the truth of things like race and sex? I don't know, but what I DO know is we either accept the concept that the truth of it is what it is regardless of whether it's what we would like it to be or what's politically correct or not, we either swallow that hard pill and take a look at things truthfully, if we instead take the stance that the truth doesn't matter, only our opinion does, we're doomed, our days are numbered.

Facing the truth is the only way sanity can return, it's ironic because the internet could have been as much a force for good for the world as it's turned out to be something destructive, but it only turned out to be something destructive because various gravy trains would have been stopped had truth been allowed to spread instead of lies and those that didn't want it to happen used their resources to use the internet to spread falsehoods and lies.

The internet is just a tool, it all depends on how we use it.


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Jun 6, 2022)

Once the mindless worship of communism and its major divisive tendrils, SJWism, Feminism and Critical Race theory lies dead and buried. 

Thankfully, many are waking up to this. But will it be enough to drive it out of our institutions? Yuri said it would take 15-20 years as the demoralized are a wreck. 

At the very least though, this period of history will be seen by future generations like we do during the turbo-christian fundamentalist times of America with its rampant censorship and the use of grievance politics just to hide mediocrity.


----------



## Seanut Arbuckle (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes, I think at some point all this nonsense will burn itself out. I could see it going in one of the following ways from an American standpoint anyhow. 

1. The more peaceful way is there is a soft balkanization where some states go back to sanity while crazy states just keep going until they exhaust themselves and follow suit with returning to sanity. This is the optimistic route and I think we're kind of seeing it happen already with some states pushing back more and more normies getting bothered by overt degeneracy.  

2. The incompetence of everyone in charge leads to economic collapse and there's suddenly a lot less money for things like troon shit and you see people's ability to put up with nonsense go down as paying the bills and putting food on the table becomes a lot more pressing compared to making sure every zir and xim is unoffended and comfortable 24//7

3. Wider societal collapse leads to a lot of pent up resentment finally bursting and scores get settled while no one is looking. Not to imply some /pol/ wet dream but more that with less top down oversight that comes with this type of disruption of society, suddenly you see in a lot of small towns or neighborhoods, trouble makers disturbing the peace (groomers, perverts, troons, commie thugs, whatever) just end up disappearing one day never to be heard of again.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 6, 2022)

society went insane because people are too scared to tell their family members or people who they politically agree with that they're schizophrenics, because they like them too much.


----------



## El Goblina (Jun 6, 2022)

A blog I used to follow back in 2010 identified a problem underpinning all of this early on. He figured it was due to pop in 2020. Here we are in 2022 and it hasn't resolved yet.



> The Western World has quietly become a civilization that has tainted the interaction between men and women, where the state forcibly transfers resources from men to women creating various perverse incentives for otherwise good women to make extremely unwise life choices, destructive to both themselves and others.  This is unfair to both genders, and is a recipe for a rapid civilizational decline and displacement, the costs of which will ultimately be borne by a subsequent generation of innocent women, rather than men, as soon as 2020.  The primary culprits in perpetuating this injustice are not average women, but radical 'feminists' and an assortment of sinister, dishonest men who variously describe themselves as 'male feminists' or 'social conservatives'.











						The Misandry Bubble
					

(the 1/1/2020 sequel is in my portion of this article here). - by Imran Khan Why does it seem that American society is in decline, that fairness and decorum are receding, that mediocrity and tyranny are becoming malignant despite the...



					www.singularity2050.com
				




There's a current shift going on from the left-progressive mindset to the centre-libertarian mindset. Things will get better, but the issue with Libertarians is that they're pozzed to hell with Keynesian economics.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jun 7, 2022)

Idgaf at this point, I always liked reading about the fall of civilizations and wished I was able to see the bronze age collapse which was 10 times worse than the fall of rome

Guess I get to see the steel age collapse instead


Absolutego said:


> That year is 2007:
> -Tumblr and Twitter are both founded
> -Facebook allows non-.edu emails to register with the site
> -Apple releases the first iPhone that July.
> ...


The real change was AJAX, it created an entire new generation of websites that ran like programs and made it easier for normalfags to go online since now they didnt have to install outlook and configure POP3 to get their email or deal with the shit that was hotmail, just get a gmail account and its done, better than outlook even

Then came youtube, zoomers here were probably not even alive then but there was a massive wave of normalfags pouring in when that shit launched, and the countless imitators only added to the fire

The iphone and facebook were the aftershock, the former wasnt that popular until like 2009, and myspace was still the leading social network around then, twitter barely even worked most of the time

But the point is that the cancer had already metastasized, and for example steam brought a ton of faggotry to gaming because suddenly all the retarded console niggers who couldnt figure an install wizard were buying prebuilts and letting steam spoonfeed them


Tacitus Kilgore said:


> People need to keep it in mind that the internet is not the real world. If you walked up to someone outside asked if they used Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, 4chan or anything like they would say no. I don't know what goes on with the lefties online. But I do know wignats have this thing where they were grooming mass shooters on 8chan.
> 
> I don't think it's a good idea for people to sit around and stare into the abyss that is the internet all day. Also, the media plays a role in this as well. They have a habit of taking a small issue and making it seem worse than it actually is. You can see this happening with both right leaning and left leaning media. The same way that the leftist media convinced a small minority of crazies that Trump was orange Hitler you have the right leaning media convincing people that the sky is constantly falling. The economy is always about to collapse there is huge of mob of trannies out there running around doing shit to people. You listen to some people on the far right and we are just one second away from going full blown Weimar. On the left it's that America is literally racist (though we had a nigger president) POC are being rounded up and exterminated especially by the police and the country is overrun with Nazis and KKK. Just look at what they are doing with the whole guns and mass shootings thing now. Making it seem like there is a mass shooting in the US everyday. That's not the case at all.
> 
> ...


I used to think like that until I saw the most retarded tumblrism being talked IRL as if it was serious business, insane fat cunts with blue hair being invited to give talks instead of being told to either swallow that load or get bitchslapped which is how things used to go for those creatures

Shit stopped being "touch grass" when fucking laws were passed in many countries based on the retarded shit being discussed by troons and other faggots online mere years before. Now every insane bullshit that starts online its only months away from making it into the mainstream

Ironically this is also related to normalfags figuring out how to go online, namely fat cunts that learned from the faggot goons from somethingawful how to take over discussions and basically troll not for the lulz but to get what they wanted: make fun illegal


dak said:


> A blog I used to follow back in 2010 identified a problem underpinning all of this early on. He figured it was due to pop in 2020. Here we are in 2022 and it hasn't resolved yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigger the libertarians hate keynes


----------



## Weeb_Killer (Jun 7, 2022)

The US is fucked, and as a consequence Europe. Pop culture has destroyed any notion of work ethic and the personal sacrifice required to sustain a society long term. George Orwell always spoke about his fear of american pop culture and the effects it would have on the world, and I think he was proven right, but not even he could have predicted just how deranged things would get.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jun 7, 2022)

Best case scenario, we'll have a return to sanity for a decade or two, then go right back to it, even worse than before.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 7, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I think there's something about the Internet that makes people go crazy.


Like I said, it feels like "real life is getting cancelled" - and modern world is already isolating and anonymizing, so no wonder there's so much Current Year crazy.

I don't think the loony bin that is modern urban "society" is going to get better. So it seems the best choice to "abandon ship" and move away - while one still can.


----------



## PittyKitty (Jun 7, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Best case scenario, we'll have a return to sanity for a decade or two, then go right back to it, even worse than before.


Right now i d take 10-20 of relative normality after the last 5 years of spiriling insanity.


----------



## soulgains (Jun 7, 2022)

I blame the ubiquitousness of phones and how many Zoomers who are growing up today having spent their whole lives near screens. They don't seperate the internet from social media, or even their perception of the internet from the real world. For alot of Zoomers gamergate was Middle School, maybe even elementary age for them at the time, considering how old my cousins we're in 2014. They view the internet as just another place, or a "community". They adhere so hard to these increasingly multiplying, more and more niche "communities" that are led by narcassistic and power hungry troons, pedophiles and other degenerates, to the point where it supplants even their relationships with their parents.




The sheer entitlement, and narcassism is fueled by these cults of personality surrounding generally sick, perverted, and delusional people that try to leverage suicide and their mental health in order to get a 13 year old with an anime pfp to send them nudes. And the worst part of it all is, these kids so brainwashed by all this woke/breadtube/degeneracy, whatever word you prefer, that they blame their parents and the very people who are still sane in their minds because they're now in the outgroup. Kids spend more time on the internet/social media than they do interacting with in eachother in real life, spare the criminal element that wants to smoke or rob or kill one another. Their minds, self image, identities have been fully cleansed of anything human, to the point where they're completely detatched from humanity.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 7, 2022)

Probably never, the period of relative American stability from 1980s-2000s is an abnormality, somehow Americans convinced themselves that this is the natural state of humanity and think this level of prosperity is a human right while taking it all for granted and not fighting tooth and nail to preserve it.


----------



## Catler (Jun 7, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The internet is just a tool, it all depends on how we use it.


It's not just a tool anymore, at least not for most end users. You can't beat the teams of psychologists at megacorps that design the sites and feedback loops and the developers who implement them and the algorithms.

Don't use social media you say? Easy enough, but even the search results you get aren't immune from this nonsense and finding basic information is harder than it was even a few years ago. Internet users by and large are consumers to be milked of time and money.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 7, 2022)

They're coming for your kids, and they're not going to stop.


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 7, 2022)

All I know is that in the future, people will use America as an example of shit like gaslighting propaganda and tyranny instead of the USSR


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Jun 7, 2022)

No. There is no going back in societies. It's always going forward until a breaking point is reached. From this point then the going forward turns into going down the spiral until your society crumbles completely. 

Time is relative. It doesn't matter if the decline lasts for several years or decades or longer.

There is no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Cool Dog (Jun 7, 2022)

Angry Alt Right Nerd said:


> Probably never, the period of relative American stability from 1980s-2000s is an abnormality, somehow Americans convinced themselves that this is the natural state of humanity and think this level of prosperity is a human right while taking it all for granted and not fighting tooth and nail to preserve it.


Nigger the burger golden age was from 1945 to 1973 or whenever the ayyrabs decided to embargo the burgers for supporting their greatest ally (that never helped in any war or with anything really) and ended the ride. Ever since its been economic bubble after economic bubble, the times of a supermarket clerk being able to afford a house and 5 kids are long gone, the burger middle class was already going down by the 80s

The end of the boring meme that was the soviet "union" kept the ride going for a while but now that china entered the game things are gonna keep getting worse, as you can already see

Consider that most of the current culture war bullshit might be a distraction to keep the plebes from realizing how fucking things really are, keep them distracted with crap like "dont misgender your kids" instead of wondering if your kids are gonna end up in a favela by the time they graduate


Catler said:


> It's not just a tool anymore, at least not for most end users. You can't beat the teams of psychologists at megacorps that design the sites and feedback loops and the developers who implement them and the algorithms.
> 
> Don't use social media you say? Easy enough, but even the search results you get aren't immune from this nonsense and finding basic information is harder than it was even a few years ago. Internet users by and large are consumers to be milked of time and money.


The real problem is that because all normalfags are in all or most of these networks then you have to participate else you'll look like a weirdo, specially to employeers who might not even read your resume if you dont have a linkedin and a twitter account

Fuck, some even request access to that account, its that crazy


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 7, 2022)

soulgains said:


> I blame the ubiquitousness of phones and how many Zoomers who are growing up today having spent their whole lives near screens. They don't seperate the internet from social media, or even their perception of the internet from the real world. For alot of Zoomers gamergate was Middle School, maybe even elementary age for them at the time, considering how old my cousins we're in 2014. They view the internet as just another place, or a "community". They adhere so hard to these increasingly multiplying, more and more niche "communities" that are led by narcassistic and power hungry troons, pedophiles and other degenerates, to the point where it supplants even their relationships with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This whole generation should just Jim Jones themselves en masse or they should be forcibly genocided (in Minecraft) and then a fascist government is installed that bans all social media.

I mean I love the Founding Fathers and all that, but they lived centuries ago, we need to draft a new Constitution specifically in reaction to all this shit banning social media, Wokeism, hair dye and facial piercings, the FF would understand and back us because it's either that or human extinction.

I mean it's funny how you can tell just by LOOKING at these people, means we know where to aim our guns, in the end they'd thank us for putting them out of their misery (in Minecraft!)

Or people could get some damn sense and never let their children use social media, but people are too stupid.

How in ten short years did we wind up in a situation with human beings who are no longer human? Feels like some real Book of Revelations stuff.



Catler said:


> It's not just a tool anymore, at least not for most end users. You can't beat the teams of psychologists at megacorps that design the sites and feedback loops and the developers who implement them and the algorithms.
> 
> Don't use social media you say? Easy enough, but even the search results you get aren't immune from this nonsense and finding basic information is harder than it was even a few years ago. Internet users by and large are consumers to be milked of time and money.


Evil cleverly got ahead of good in exploiting the power of the internet, but it could have been the opposite.

What we should have done is what they did and that was seize positions of power needed to run them off of most online communities, infiltrate the business world like they did, try to to shape normie culture and all of their bullshit should have been met only with "shut up, nigger", "shut up, cunt" and "shut up, fag" instead of any attempts at "debate" and "finding a middle ground"

They got organized and networked, we didn't, they knew the score, we didn't, we assumed the best in the worst people where they always assumed the worst in us.

We just didn't know where this was going, but they had a clear vision of what they wanted from the moment they realized it was possible, by the time we started to wake up, it was already too late.

It wouldn't have been pleasant, it wouldn't have been pretty, I wouldn't have liked it anymore than anyone else else, but from day 1 white men should have reasserted our natural right to rule the world we built (who invented the printing press, the steam engine, the automobile, the plane, the phone, the television, the computer?) instead of let our enemies use the tools we created against us.

That's the only way sanity can return is if we acknowledge the fact that white men are the smartest group of people on Earth, we invented all the gizmos, that's just "our thing" and any other groups can learn to live with it and work with us or prepare for our wrath if they choose to be our enemies.

They knew from day 1 what the score was, a world without white men, they preyed on our naivete and our better nature since we were raised to "be kind to other people" but nobody was raised to be kind to us and they used that to hurt us.

Thankfully I do believe there's plenty of "people of color" and women smart enough to realize it's best to work with us than oppose us, I'm not saying we gotta go full Turner Diaries here, but it's high time we start calling a spade a spade and fighting back against our enemies.

A world where everyone gets the fuck out our way and follows our lead is what's best for everyone, nature/evolution/God made us the natural leaders for good reason, to oppose that is to oppose truth and sanity, it's just the way cookie crumbles, learn to live with it or die mad about it.

This is what the battle has always been about, this is what "Woke" means is to wake up to the fact that white men are the smartest and to give in to jealously over that and try to wreck everything like a spoiled little brat that would rather break it's toy than share it.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 7, 2022)

What makes you think the smart ones aren't working with 'evil' to exploit you?  What exactly do you think a bunch of autistic reactionary retards have that would make a smart person think "these are the people I want to sacrifice my social and economic standing for"?  And it's not freedom, because no smart person would think "these people stand for freedom".


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 7, 2022)

I don't know man, I'm just venting, it's all too easy to interpret what happened as the internet made people wake up and go "oh shit, I guess we're not equal after all" and because that was going against from what people were hardcore brainwashed from birth to believe we had a society wide mental breakdown from the sheer cognitive dissonance of it all.

If the truth isn't that the races simply aren't equal, why is the left's only tactic violence, intimidation and bullying, not truth, facts and actual arguments not based on hysterical emotional black mailing?

Why are people so deranged they're literally chopping off their own body parts, what truth are we not wanting to face that making us go insane?

Why does the left not even use the word equality anymore but "equity"? ie "we know the races aren't equal so we're going to artificially hobble the best and the brightest because that makes it more "fair""? Is the cat just simply out of the fucking bag? 

It's what makes the most sense and Occam's Razor says the simplest solution is usually the correct one. 

Maybe blacks just aren't as intelligent as whites on average, maybe Hispanics don't have the right to just waltz into the US and act like they own the fucking place? Why is acknowledging this a fate worse than death for some? Why is it all THAT big of a fucking deal?


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Jun 7, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I think there's something about the Internet that makes people go crazy. I don't think it's a coincidence that society started becoming weird right around the same time the average person started using the Internet sometime in the mid-2000s.


It definitely started growing quite a bit back then around 2002-ish, and around 2012 most people had smartphones, so it really started to ramp up after that.
There's a few mechanisms by which this works.
          With almost everyone becoming terminally online compared to previous standards, there's kind of a network pressure effect. This was especially noticable in young people on tumblr. You were fed a constant drip of your peer's opinions. You were rewarded with dopamine hits in the form of likes and reblogs if you said things people liked, and attacked voraciously if you expressed heterodox opinions, even on stupid shit that wasn't important. This created a pump effect in which the longer you stayed on Tumblr, the more "woke" you tended to get, and if you left Tumblr, you disseminated overall "Tumblr" ideas into the mainstream, be it TIM acceptance, the idea that it's okay to excommunicate your parents for not voting like you, the concept of multiple systems, the word "cisgender", etc.  This stuff started in colleges, but with Tumblr specifically, it found a new way to spread critical theory out into other services and offline, and now we are where we're at today.

In young people at that time (and ever since), those opinions which were heterodox were the ones you learned in college, so, all this insane shit that was normally relegated to universities and grown out of once in the real world, these things were allowed to use social media as a new infection vector to memetically infect people who weren't in the university system. This worked its way up organically, corporate and gov't interests picked up the scent, and again, quite organically, used the wellspring of "SJW" ideology as a smokescreen to improve their PR.

It's not just SJWs of course, even normal people are completely wigged out nowadays. The people who experienced a memetic "immune response" to those ideas became also quite goofy, if slightly less so. Think Qanon and people who now elect to believe in flat earth/hollow earth stuff because nazi hollow earth base theories, it makes sense in the context of being a psychological immune response to a memetic pathogen. People who would otherwise be apolitical are becoming radicalized to the opposite of what is in power in society, because the homodox ideas and their consequences are harmful to humans as a species.

Read Susan Blackmore, look up Tim Tyler, shit, even read JF Gariepy's book.
The mistake people make is thinking that the psycho shit in society nowadays is necessarily top-down orchestrated. If you account for memes and temes (technomemes) and think of society as a gestalt hybrid organism/ecosystem, all the problems we face today are just darwinian mechanics. The SJW shit and the insanity of the government are Society's way of asserting itself, using our reliance upon it as a sort of lever with which it can select for traits. Less robust physicality. More deference to authority. Docility. Increased ability to subsist on less and less resources, in less and less space, with less and less dignity and freedom, as this is (at least in the iterational way evolution works) beneficial to Society's survival.

 Society as an organism is, as all replicators and organisms based upon them are, selfish. You aren't beholden to the wellbeing of one of your liver cells, or a patch of skin on your knee. Society as an organism is not beholden to the wellbeing of humans, as we are just one of its constituent parts. We were definitely the main part for most of our history, since memes and temes really can't reproduce themselves without us, but that time is coming to a close, and we are now increasingly reliant on technology and information not just for a life of comfort, but life at all. As selfish replicators, memes and temes don't really like being beholden to our wellbeing for survival, in the same way DNA probably didn't "like" being beholden to the wellbeing of RNA for its own replication. So, you get a phenotypic revolution, bing bang boom, one organism is supplanted by another.

TL;DR, Society is an egregore lovecraft monster made up partially of things that don't even exist physically, and it is training humans to live on less and lower quality food, love, sex, social belonging, dignity. Eventually humans will be replaced if the societal organism is not distrupted, and if serious memetic engineering is not done to ensure that the kinds of infopathogens that have taken over do not do so again.

The good news: the society organism does not have long-ranging planning ability, it works on iterations, since it is just a byproduct of darwinian mechanics. It's already burning itself out. Literally all you have to do is not comply with shit you don't want to anymore, and the beast will go down. It's reliant upon global supply lines, and those are breaking down fast. The average person is now not many steps away from fedposting, and that's only gonna increase as food and gas and basic services become less available at a reasonable price. I'm not saying go out and burn shit down at this time, but hey, if you don't feel like obeying the speed limit? Then fuck it, don't obey the speed limit. Feel like throwing a rock at a security camera for laughs? Do it. Feel like sending misinformation to a news outlet and making them look stupid? Do it. Waste time at your job. Encourage others to do the same. Be a malignant tumor in society's ballsack. When DNA supplanted RNA as the driving force in cellular life, some RNA-based "organisms" continued to exist, and those are viruses. Become a virus to society. There's a lot of variety in how you can interpret that statement, and that's the beauty of viruses. They're adaptible. A cold virus can kill a human without doing anything more than just what it does. It picks a type of cell, it forces the body to divert its resources towards its own reproduction.

Be a virus my friend


----------



## MadStan (Jun 7, 2022)

Given the fact we recently had a political group actually try and attempt to overthrow an election, lied in court, congress and in public…no. I’d say our issues are here to roost a while.

Having said that most of your life is your social circle and venues so it is sane or not depending on the company you keep. 

And perhaps it has always actually been that way.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Jun 7, 2022)

I might prefer reality collapsing and melting. Wouldn't it be more fun to watch a wormhole tear open in the sky? I genuinely would like to travel to other universes. That might sound insane, but it does feel like clown world might be building to something...


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 7, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> I don't know man, I'm just venting, it's all too easy to interpret what happened as the internet made people wake up and go "oh shit, I guess we're not equal after all" and because that was going against from what people were hardcore brainwashed from birth to believe we had a society wide mental breakdown from the sheer cognitive dissonance of it all.
> 
> If the truth isn't that the races simply aren't equal, why is the left's only tactic violence, intimidation and bullying, not truth, facts and actual arguments not based on hysterical emotional black mailing?
> 
> ...


If you were superior, you would be winning instead of having a mental breakdown, so by your own logic you have no right to complain and should just accept your place as an inferior being.  The way you want to treat non-white people for being clearly inferior to you, well that's pretty much how the ruling class treats you.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 8, 2022)

Quiet Guy said:


> I might prefer reality collapsing and melting. Wouldn't it be more fun to watch a wormhole tear open in the sky? I genuinely would like to travel to other universes. That might sound insane, but it does feel like clown world might be building to something...


It’s going to lead to human extinction if it’s not stopped.



Angry Alt Right Nerd said:


> If you were superior, you would be winning instead of having a mental breakdown, so by your own logic you have no right to complain and should just accept your place as an inferior being.  The way you want to treat non-white people for being clearly inferior to you, well that's pretty much how the ruling class treats you.


I’m not advocating for non-whites being treated any different than they’ve been treated for the last few decades, which is no differently in the eyes of the law.

What we had was an equal society, in that equality it’s possible that certain biological realities came to light, what we’re transitioning to is a society where the best and the brightest are being hobbled in favor of the mediocre and the stupid.

Meritocracy is what I’m advocating for, if it turns out that in a system based on merit some groups thrive in certain fields more than others, then oh well, any society not being run by those with the most merit is a society that will crumble.

All I’m saying is if blacks are not on average as smart as whites it’s not worth fucking killing ourselves over, which is what we’re doing, we are burning society to the ground because we can’t handle the idea the truth isn’t always going to be what we want it to be.

Modern man has got to learn that nature gives no fucks about our pretensions, it’s kill or be killed, you either fight for your survival or become a victim, we’ve become a delusional species and forget we have no more control over reality than an ant does.

Reality’s going to crash the party and remind us of that fact sooner or later.

EDIT: Look, to simplify all this, I’m a white boy, I simply like my fellow white boys and what I see going on today is an agenda to systematically disenfranchise us from all aspects of society and that is sick and wrong, I don’t care who you are or what the reality of race is, the demonization of white men as planet Earth’s villains is sick and wrong and has got to stop.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 8, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> EDIT: Look, to simplify all this, I’m a white boy, I simply like my fellow white boys and what I see going on today is an agenda to systematically disenfranchise us from all aspects of society and that is sick and wrong, I don’t care who you are or what the reality of race is, the demonization of white men as planet Earth’s villains is sick and wrong and has got to stop.


The people doing this to you are primarily white and affluent men.  Who the right has spent the past several decades simping for.  You say that reality is going to eventually crash the left's idiotic ideology, and that's true, but the right's current plight is also completely self-inflicted.  When it comes crashing down the left will react in exactly the same way: Find a scapegoat to blame, and the only lesson that will be learned is that they need to double down because they aren't extreme enough.


----------



## NoonmanR (Jun 8, 2022)

One way or another things will correct themselves, it's just the odds of it happening without serious consequences are basically nil.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jun 9, 2022)

No, because ultimately society isn't insane. If you compare this age to any other age that was before, it's fucking clear that everything is better than what it was before. 

Granted, we have problems that the past didn't have, especially with things related to information technology; conspiracies and trends spreading like wildfire, politics becoming more agitated due to the ease of spewing hot takes in social media, TikTok(all of it, may it die in fire), and insane dudes in dresses dominating women's sports, but ultimately these are really fucking small problems when you look at what previous decades, and centuries had to go through. Constant wars, plagues, famines, public executions of criminals, public executions of heretics, slavery...hell, even political violence in our times is really fucking tame compared to what it was just some decades ago. Just a moment ago you had leftist extremists in western countries who really abducted and murdered people, planted bombs and made real terrorist attacks. Nowadays you've spoiled man-children cosplaying as Maoists...in Twitter.

I can't really understand how anyone with brains could think that society is worse now than it was in the past. The facts don't support that observation.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 9, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> No, because ultimately society isn't insane. If you compare this age to any other age that was before, it's fucking clear that everything is better than what it was before.
> 
> Granted, we have problems that the past didn't have, especially with things related to information technology; conspiracies and trends spreading like wildfire, politics becoming more agitated due to the ease of spewing hot takes in social media, TikTok(all of it, may it die in fire), and insane dudes in dresses dominating women's sports, but ultimately these are really fucking small problems when you look at what previous decades, and centuries had to go through. Constant wars, plagues, famines, public executions of criminals, public executions of heretics, slavery...hell, even political violence in our times is really fucking tame compared to what it was just some decades ago. Just a moment ago you had leftist extremists in western countries who really abducted and murdered people, planted bombs and made real terrorist attacks. Nowadays you've spoiled man-children cosplaying as Maoists...in Twitter.
> 
> I can't really understand how anyone with brains could think that society is worse now than it was in the past. The facts don't support that observation.


Generally people are comparing now to 1980-2010, which actually was better in many ways compared to now.  I'll admit that there are a few tards who go back too far and think the world was some kind of libertarian utopia before women were allowed to vote or some other stupid shit.


----------



## Meriasek (Jun 10, 2022)

No, I don't think so, not in our lifetimes. Western civilisation is on a downward spiral and I don't see it pulling out of it.


----------



## Afinepickle (Jun 10, 2022)

Nope. We're fucked. The future is an entire species of over socialized sexually abused man/woman-children with mutilated genitals living in a nigh constant state of panic soothed only by the endless cycle of consooming product to get excited for new product. That is what our species is going to become because the powers in control have decided it is in their best interests to make that happen and there is absolutely fuckall any of us can do to stop this from happening.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jun 11, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Sure, all we gotta do is get everyone on the planet to agree to return to 2004 era technology, including cell phones and internet speed, plus execute journos and get rid of the fbi/cia/atf/who/wef/wnba (to stop the psyops, and because no one watches womens basketball anyway)
> 
> View attachment 3359340


Did you include the women's national basketball association? Wut?


----------



## Meriasek (Jun 11, 2022)

urr13 account said:


> Sure, all we gotta do is get everyone on the planet to agree to return to 2004 era technology, including cell phones and internet speed, plus execute journos and get rid of the fbi/cia/atf/who/wef/wnba (to stop the psyops, and because no one watches womens basketball anyway)
> 
> View attachment 3359340


Maybe we'll just get a general systems collapse over the next decades, and people reverting to non-networked and more rugged technology by necessity and also to preserve their sanity. Who knows. 
Well. We will know, rather sooner than later.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jun 11, 2022)

soulgains said:


> I blame the ubiquitousness of phones and how many Zoomers who are growing up today having spent their whole lives near screens. They don't seperate the internet from social media, or even their perception of the internet from the real world. For alot of Zoomers gamergate was Middle School, maybe even elementary age for them at the time, considering how old my cousins we're in 2014. They view the internet as just another place, or a "community". They adhere so hard to these increasingly multiplying, more and more niche "communities" that are led by narcassistic and power hungry troons, pedophiles and other degenerates, to the point where it supplants even their relationships with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize thats her kid right? You do realize that if her parents gave any shits about her she would've have become like that right? I don't know why do white people think its okay to kick family members out of the house.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 11, 2022)

People are overdosing too much on doomer-pills.  You're acting like cycles like this have never occurred before.  However, they have.  The hippie movement has a lot of paralels to annoying SJW/woke crap.  Just go dig up commentary by some dolt like John Lennon, and you can see direct parallels to his mindset.  The hippie shit in some form kept going until we ended up with an ineffectual bleeding heart president, Carter, who oversaw disasters such as a gas shortage.  See any parallels there?  That drove us right into the 1980's.

Of course, I won't claim things here aren't different in regards to the level kids are being brain washed at.  But in regards to the media, it was probably worse in the 60's and 70's.  It allowed stuff like JFK's assassination getting swept under the rug.  Something like that is impossible today.  So the internet is actually a double edged sword.  Sure it helped fuel the crazies, but it also allowed actual dissent and a better understanding of just how fake stuff like the news is, which you did not have in the past because normal people had zero input in regards to what was put in newspapers or on TV and had no avenue to actually complain about it either other than some hand written letter that would get thrown in the garbage.

Anyways, the over-reach at this point is obvious.  The rubber band is going to snap, and you'll start seeing that in November I'm sure.


----------



## Schway (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm surprised that after all that has happened some people here still think this is all some kind of fad, or weird internet thing rather than a reflection of deep cultural issues.

It's not going to go away because young people find it uncool now, that's been a cope since 2012s, and new generations are more fucked than ever. Do you really think the tranny/ssri generation will somehow return things to normal lol


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 12, 2022)

Schway said:


> I'm surprised that after all that has happened some people here still think this is all some kind of fad, or weird internet thing rather than a reflection of deep cultural issues.
> 
> It's not going to go away because young people find it uncool now, that's been a cope since 2012s, and new generations are more fucked than ever. Do you really think the tranny/ssri generation will somehow return things to normal lol



I do think it's going to go away and that's not a cope. But I don't think it'll be because the youngsters find it uncool, although that might happen way later down the road.

Nah, what's going to end Woke is not going to be Zoomers suddenly declaring it to be cringe, but pissed-off Gen X'ers, Late Boomers, and even some of the Millennials saying "enough is enough" and it all has to do with the economy being in shambles.

2020 was a shit test that was failed, but at the same time a lot of people were intentionally holding off fighting back against BLM because of the election. Everyone forgets about the whole "Scenario B" meme that the right was pushing at the time to avoid another repeat of Charlottesville.

The fact that they went as far as they did in 2020 also makes me think their grip isn't as ironclad as we might think.

Smug midwit traditionalist doomers fail to realize that the bigwigs blew most of their load with 2020 and are doing everything they can while they still have power, a lot of their big plans fell apart and shit keeps getting worse. More of the "normies" are realizing how badly the bigwigs hate them and like seeing them suffer.

Part of why Biden's administration and their corporate backers are so harsh and going full-tilt with wokeness and intentional decline is because they know they're on a limited timeframe.

Virginia's elections proved their electoral fortifying and general woke indoctrination isn't as invincible as they hoped. While Glenn Youngkin barely won in 2021, that was with fortifying and he still won and is going all out in his pushback. He hasn't quite hit the levels of DeSantis yet, but he also hasn't been in office for as long.

TLDR - Wokeness will die but it won't be from youngsters finding it to be uncool. It'll be because normies are pissed at the neoliberals and leftists who are pushing wokeness while they also sabotaged the economy.

All the doomerism has recently devolved into this weird form of a reverse cope at this point, and some of it is less true doomerism and more of an excuse so smug midwits can just keep being more smug.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 12, 2022)

Schway said:


> I'm surprised that after all that has happened some people here still think this is all some kind of fad, or weird internet thing rather than a reflection of deep cultural issues.
> 
> It's not going to go away because young people find it uncool now, that's been a cope since 2012s, and new generations are more fucked than ever. Do you really think the tranny/ssri generation will somehow return things to normal lol


Alternatively, expecting non-stop status quo after people can't afford gas or groceries is pretty ridiculous imo.  Some doomers actually WANT things to get worse.  That's part of /pol/'s official ridiculous political narrative now.  That the only thing you have to look forward to is collapse and you should want it instead of improvements, which is good proof these people are LARPing losers without loved ones.

The idea history is all in one direction is ridiculous and not expecting changes in course at some point is not justified.  The tranny stuff is absolutely a fad that will run out of gas at some point.  That's not cope, it's absolutely a new age fashion trend that invovles body modification.  Of course it's not going to be en vogue forever esepcially when more people have buyer's remorse.


----------



## Schway (Jun 12, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> All the doomerism has recently devolved into this weird form of a reverse cope at this point, and some of it is less true doomerism and more of an excuse so smug midwits can just keep being more smug.


Reverse cope.... so the truth lol.



> Mothra1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Alternatively, expecting non-stop status quo after people can't afford gas or groceries is pretty ridiculous imo.  Some doomers actually WANT things to get worse.  That's part of /pol/'s official ridiculous political narrative now.  That the only thing you have to look forward to is collapse and you should want it instead of improvements, which is good proof these people are LARPing losers without loved ones.
> ...


I'm not saying things will not change, I'm saying they won't go back to normal. If by normal you mean the last 50 or so years. The tranny stuff is a serious problem in society at this point and is and will cause splits in society. People involved in this have committed their careers, morals, money and bodies to promoting this and if you think it'll go away like a fashion trend then you're naïve. And that's just one out of many social problems and questions that have finally come to a head.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 12, 2022)

Schway said:


> Reverse cope.... so the truth lol.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying things will not change, I'm saying they won't go back to normal. If by normal you mean the last 50 or so years. The tranny stuff is a serious problem in society at this point and is and will cause splits in society. People involved in this have committed their careers, morals, money and bodies to promoting this and if you think it'll go away like a fashion trend then you're naïve. And that's just one out of many social problems and questions that have finally come to a head.



I don't agree.  The backlash against troon-ism already went full bore this year.  Yeah, it will be an issue in the future, but it will be more like the 1950's-60's was in regards to smokers.  After this period, people will be mad they threw their lives away over something that isn't really popular anymore and everyone else who didn't smoke themselves to death will move on.  

Someone in another thread mentioned how metrosexuals appeared and disappeared after several years..  While there many still be troons, you know the ones with actual gender dysphoria on a clinical level and cringey crossdressers like there has always been, the transtrending will come to an end.  If you want to get a glimpse into the future, read the detrans reddit board.  Lots of very angry people there mad they bought into a meme.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jun 12, 2022)

I honestly have a lot of ideas why things have gone wrong, but I do not have an answer as to why, or how to fix it. I sometimes just see shit online and think "I have no idea what the fuck is happening anymore, this makes no sense to me". So I guess I cannot say if we will get out of it, I think there is many things that can happen, not just the current trend vs reversing it. I suspect there is some unknown horror that we never even considered that is around the corner, and we look back on this time as a sort of golden age in comparison for the fresh hell we will have to witness.

Or it will sort it self out and we will look back and laugh at how silly we were for getting all worked up about it.

Either way, in 60 years time I will very likely be dead, and will not give a remote shit as I will hopefully be in heaven playing football with Jesus.


----------



## smeckt (Jun 12, 2022)

2022 is woke compared to 2012
2012 was woke compared to 2002
2002 was woke compared to 1992 
1992 was woke compared to 1952 
1952 was woke compared to 1902 

See a pattern? It's not going to stop anytime soon


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 12, 2022)

smeckt said:


> 2022 is woke compared to 2012
> 2012 was woke compared to 2002
> 2002 was woke compared to 1992
> 1992 was woke compared to 1952
> ...


These are really bad comparisons.  2002 was definitely less politically correct than 1992.  You also completely skipped over the 1960's because it messes up your entire point.  Not to mention the 80's being less woke than the 70's, etc.  I don't know how 1952 is more woke than 1902 either.  At least specify what you mean there.  Are you talking about vaudeville or what?  1952 was a very politically correct time in many aspects.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Jun 12, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> Alternatively, expecting non-stop status quo after people can't afford gas or groceries is pretty ridiculous imo.  Some doomers actually WANT things to get worse.  That's part of /pol/'s official ridiculous political narrative now.  That the only thing you have to look forward to is collapse and you should want it instead of improvements, which is good proof these people are LARPing losers without loved ones.
> 
> The idea history is all in one direction is ridiculous and not expecting changes in course at some point is not justified.  The tranny stuff is absolutely a fad that will run out of gas at some point.  That's not cope, it's absolutely a new age fashion trend that invovles body modification.  Of course it's not going to be en vogue forever esepcially when more people have buyer's remorse.


I think the reason alot of people are blackpilled is because they once had alot of hope things would get better, only for them to get worse. I look back at around 2015 2016 and I was very optimistic alot of this shit would weaken. Everyone was shutting on the troon shit and how stupid it was,, everyone was shitting on BLM. It seemed like there was strong resistance and it would remain a small fad that was dying out. Then look how things have been over the past few Yeats and it's just gotten insane. Suddenly everyone is following Troon shit not only for adults, but even children. That wasn't even popular with most of the batshit SJWs in 2015, and the resistance seems weaker than back then. BLM went from a joke in 2015 to an uncriticisable idol in 2020. I can still see us getting some whiplash but it feels to me like any progress against the insanity just ends up being 1 step forward because another 2 steps back. Seeing things get worse with less resistance than before just feels very demoralizing to alot for people, feeding the doomer mindset.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 13, 2022)

Demonslayer1776 said:


> I think the reason alot of people are blackpilled is because they once had alot of hope things would get better, only for them to get worse. I look back at around 2015 2016 and I was very optimistic alot of this shit would weaken. Everyone was shutting on the troon shit and how stupid it was,, everyone was shitting on BLM. It seemed like there was strong resistance and it would remain a small fad that was dying out. Then look how things have been over the past few Yeats and it's just gotten insane. Suddenly everyone is following Troon shit not only for adults, but even children. That wasn't even popular with most of the batshit SJWs in 2015, and the resistance seems weaker than back then. BLM went from a joke in 2015 to an uncriticisable idol in 2020. I can still see us getting some whiplash but it feels to me like any progress against the insanity just ends up being 1 step forward because another 2 steps back. Seeing things get worse with less resistance than before just feels very demoralizing to alot for people, feeding the doomer mindset.



It's because normalfags are always lagging behind on this stuff.  This is why stuff like GamerGate failed, because normals didn't know what SJWs were at all and didn't understand the context of what was happening and just laughed it off as "nerds" whinning at the time.  They probably didn't get wise to the idea that troon stuff would be pushed on kids until this year.  It just takes a while before everyone realizes "they were right."  Same thing with Trump/etc, he was always head of the curve and it takes a while for the general public to catch on about how toxic the left is.  

I think it's all out in the open at this point, right now you have fucking people in their 60's repeating what we said on the internet in 2014.  So the push back is going to happen.  It just had to take a while for this stuff to gain traction because it takes a while to wisen up non-internet addicted people and "lol both sides are bad" people who are barely paying attention to what is happening.  

At this point, the left's extreme incompetence is hitting them in the pocket book and people are incredibly pissed.  The polling on Biden I think really underestimates how much everyone hates that old bastard right now, and I mean everyone including most of the randos you would see in the grocery store.  These were people who probably thought he was "a good guy" due to positioning by the media.   And when they reach that level of alienation and betrayal, all this other bullshit that got pushed along with his party is going to be viewed with extra scrutiny.

After the ass-kicking in November, the left could try to re-trench again like they did in 2016, but a lot more people are wise to this bullshit now and they will still get blamed for fucking shit up because they have the presidency.


----------



## CumDumpster (Jun 13, 2022)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> They're coming for your kids, and they're not going to stop.


Replace "for" with "in", and it becomes apparent what the banking cartel wants.


Ted_Breakfast said:


> They're coming *in* your kids, and they're not going to stop.


----------



## Magicicada_septendecula (Jun 13, 2022)

The US (and presumably other places too) have been losing their sanity going back far longer than 2014, but I do think it will return eventually. It will take something cataclysmic to force people to examine what really matters. 9/11 was supposed to, but the national unity from that lasted a good two months at best. The coof definitely wasn't it. We do have the looming threat of economic depression and can look forward to China and Russia trying to throw their weight around possibly leading to a world war, so there is hope we may see the thing that brings people back to reality. Getting there though will take levels of privation, pain, and death no western person has seen in almost 80 years.


----------



## Schway (Jun 13, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> I don't agree.  The backlash against troon-ism already went full bore this year.  Yeah, it will be an issue in the future, but it will be more like the 1950's-60's was in regards to smokers.  After this period, people will be mad they threw their lives away over something that isn't really popular anymore and everyone else who didn't smoke themselves to death will move on.
> 
> Someone in another thread mentioned how metrosexuals appeared and disappeared after several years..  While there many still be troons, you know the ones with actual gender dysphoria on a clinical level and cringey crossdressers like there has always been, the transtrending will come to an end.  If you want to get a glimpse into the future, read the detrans reddit board.  Lots of very angry people there mad they bought into a meme.


Metrosexuals are what a guy from 40 years ago would call the modern man lol. 

The backlash is for most part effete, conservatives and the rest of the crowd are always just a couple of years behind. Tranny stuff will go the way of the gay, it'll be around but potentially lose the glamour compared to some new hip thing, perhaps there'll be less people drawn in by the popularity of it, but there'll be overall more people engaging in some type of distortion of sexuality and sex. Notable exceptions to this being small pockets of the country forming where this stuff will be unacceptable.

There is simply no real institutional power pushing against this, until that changes things will keep going the way power tells them to. The average persons opinion matters not.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 13, 2022)

Schway said:


> Metrosexuals are what a guy from 40 years ago would call the modern man lol.
> 
> The backlash is for most part effete, conservatives and the rest of the crowd are always just a couple of years behind. Tranny stuff will go the way of the gay, it'll be around but potentially lose the glamour compared to some new hip thing, perhaps there'll be less people drawn in by the popularity of it, but there'll be overall more people engaging in some type of distortion of sexuality and sex. Notable exceptions to this being small pockets of the country forming where this stuff will be unacceptable.
> 
> There is simply no real institutional power pushing against this, until that changes things will keep going the way power tells them to. The average persons opinion matters not.


Reading in between the lines, it seems you at least partly agree with transgender ideology then if you think the amount it has ballooned to is not based on things like trends and fashion that you apparently disagree so hard with.  You must believe there is some more substantive core to it all if you think it's that strong.  It would be understandable why you think it won't decrease in the future if you bought into their arguments subconsciously even if you claim to not have.


----------



## Schway (Jun 13, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> Reading in between the lines, it seems you at least partly agree with transgender ideology then if you think the amount it has ballooned to is not based on things like trends and fashion that you apparently disagree so hard with.  You must believe there is some more substantive core to it all if you think it's that strong.  It would be understandable why you think it won't decrease in the future if you bought into their arguments subconsciously even if you claim to not have.


Thanks for the grade-school deconstruction. I said it might see a decrease in popularity but some new distortion of sexuality will take the spotlight instead. I explained why it won't go away, because power is pushing for it and not against it. Something being untrue doesn't stop it from promulgating through society.
If you want to find a strain of truth in the trans trend it's that we've thrown away gender roles and hence left people to muddle their way through what society established a long time ago.

The difference in our perspective from what I can tell is that you believe that culture and changes to it are bottom up grass-roots concepts, that things like the pendulum swinging back and "normalizing" back to the middle after being extreme are inevitable. I don't so things like normies waking up and seeing how crazy things are don't really make sense to me.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> Part of it is just that the Internet makes the crazies who already exist more visible. Insufferable feminists, black nationalists with enormous victim complexes, and America-hating leftists have existed for decades now, the difference is that they were a lot easier to ignore. Can you imagine how fucking obnoxious living in the late 60s would have been if the Internet had been around back then?


I agree, but I also think the internet has facilitated the process of people becoming extremists and has helped spread their influence to others who are likeminded at a much larger scale. Before, you had to go out of your way to interact with the fringes of any political movement: attend a rally, show up for a meeting, respond to a flier, etc. Nowadays, it’s as simple as joining a Facebook group with the click of a button or simply navigating the internet and stumbling upon a rabbit hole. It has expedited the radicalization process and helped it reach people at an unprecedented level.


----------



## glib (Jun 13, 2022)

For anything to go back to normal, there has to be some kind of OUTSTANDING level of pushback. I really don't think anything will happen until we reach a precipice of destruction that causes normal people to chimp out.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 13, 2022)

Schway said:


> Thanks for the grade-school deconstruction. I said it might see a decrease in popularity but some new distortion of sexuality will take the spotlight instead. I explained why it won't go away, because power is pushing for it and not against it. Something being untrue doesn't stop it from promulgating through society.
> If you want to find a strain of truth in the trans trend it's that we've thrown away gender roles and hence left people to muddle their way through what society established a long time ago.


That wasn't a deconstruction at all.  LOL.  This is one of problems with people like you, you think your enemies are so strong you end up worshiping them as your betters who will always win no matter what like you're the coyote to their road runner.  It's kind of pathetic, and I think the "modern man" trope applies to yourself as well if that is your true stance since you've accepted the fact you are weak and ineffectual in the face of goofy green haired troons.  lol

Whatever you think about transgender stuff, extremely similar concepts literally goes back to the Roman Empire, including with an actual emperor.  The idea it's new is false unlike some of dumber Tumblr identities that never really caught on.  My opinion generally is the amount of people this stuff applies to is incredibly small.  The problem is it has grown into a wider trend due to fashion and current social norms (you only get approval for being a special snowflake in leftwing Twitter, etc.) and ignorant retards are pushing it on kids, taking it well beyond the amount of people it traditionally would apply to like had been the case in past decades.  It's why stuff like detrans on Reddit is a thing, and that's where the real problem is. 



Schway said:


> The difference in our perspective from what I can tell is that you believe that culture and changes to it are bottom up grass-roots concepts, that things like the pendulum swinging back and "normalizing" back to the middle after being extreme are inevitable. I don't so things like normies waking up and seeing how crazy things are don't really make sense to me.


We live in an representative government, so of course that's how it works.  Sure it's harder to flip the media and other institutions, but still the main one is in the people's hands to a good degree.  Yes, I know the real reason why you're even making this argument.  It's obvious with ALL you people sadly.  You don't blend in here well with people that didn't come from the school of goofy internet meme ideology.  You can prove me wrong though if you want.  Maybe I'm being biased and judgmental, but I don't think I'm wrong right now since you are advocating for top-down power.  Good luck with ever being the ones in control of such a framework, you won't be.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 13, 2022)

Schway said:


> Metrosexuals are what a guy from 40 years ago would call the modern man lol.


Did you see the fashion of the average person in the 70's? Almost all had long hair, and what Nixon would consider "faggy" clothing.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 13, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Did you see the fashion of the average person in the 70's? Almost all had long hair, and what Nixon would consider "faggy" clothing.


Or male pop or rock groups form the 1980's that literally wore more makeup than modern troons do.  lol


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Did you see the fashion of the average person in the 70's? Almost all had long hair, and what Nixon would consider "faggy" clothing.


they were also considered really hot by a lot of women, and still are.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jun 13, 2022)

I can't believe western civilization is going to collapse just because Zoe Quinn cheated on her boyfriend


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 13, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> Or male pop or rock groups form the 1980's that literally wore more makeup than modern troons do.  lol


Love looking at David Bowie or Boy George, the bastions of masculinity.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 13, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Love looking at David Bowie or Boy George, the bastions of masculinity.


there would be a lot less incels if more men dressed like this.



(my grandma literally fangirled over emo adam lambert)


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> there would be a lot less incels if more men dressed like this.
> View attachment 3384366
> 
> (my grandma literally fangirled over emo adam lambert)


My brother was a fan of Tokyo Hotel, the front man of which is the king of 2000's androgyny.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Jun 13, 2022)

It will regain some sanity when fags like OP stop caping for loli and lusting for vtubers


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> there would be a lot less incels if more men dressed like this.
> View attachment 3384366
> 
> (my grandma literally fangirled over emo adam lambert)


It's hard to pull off that look if you're even the slightest bit chubby


----------



## Big Scumfuck (Jun 13, 2022)

Kerr Avon said:


> It will regain some sanity when fags like OP stop caping for loli and lusting for vtubers


>"Yes, fiction is reality"
>"Yes, video games cause violence"
>"No I'm not a schizo for thinking this"
I'm not even a lolitard,, I just think art is protected as speech unless it harms, but lets not make this thread about your dumb moralfaggotry.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 13, 2022)

We can't even agree on what sanity is, keep in mind.


----------



## alright fine (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm not super old, but I was a kid in the 1970s.  Nothing worked, everyone was broke, politics were inserted into everything, people's kids (us) were used as tools, experiments, or bargaining chips in divorce proceedings, the general tone of the culture was "welp we had a good run so long lol", and everything was colored either rust brown or red to hide the fact that everything was rusting, collapsing, or poorly made.  Clothes itched, cars broke down within 100 feet of leaving the dealership (when you could get gas to fill them), everyone lived in perpetual terror of losing their job because the economy was a joke, and our leaders were corrupt, venal, incompetent, or malicious, or some combination of those.  All this while guys were coming home from some fucked-if-I-can-find-it Asian hellhole with missing limbs and broken brains, or in pine boxes, only to be spit at and pissed on by leftist assholes who were turning college campuses into Maoist nightmare factories. It was the end.  It sucked.

The 1930s were a disaster.  People went from Park Avenue penthouses to tenements overnight, the unemployment rate was through the roof, the dust bowl catastrophe (which happened thanks to the fat, retarded hand of the federal government) meant that millions of farm families lost everything they owned and food supplies became scarce and stupidly expensive, cities were stuffed to the gills with homeless, drunken, broken people, prohibition caused a crime and gang violence spike the likes of which had never been seen on American soil, like, ever, and the government kept quadrupling down on bad ideas and power grabs dragging the whole thing out until we were "lucky" enough to "enjoy" a wartime economy in the early 1940s thanks to Europe setting itself on fire and pissing on its own corpse.  Which meant the guys who'd survived World War I with permanent PTSD, facial scars, and missing limbs got to watch their sons get chewed up by the war machine and come back in pieces.

Notice a pattern?  This is how society is always running.  Things go to shit, eventually the shit is sorted by either force or inertia, things go well, people get lazy and distracted, shit goes south, pattern continues.  Frankly, except for the SJW commie lunacy, this period is not nearly as nightmarish as the 1930-1945 period, nor the American Civil War, though it's worse than the 1970s in some ways.  Part of the reason you Young Whippersnappers are freaking out is because the inevitability of this current shitshow has been pounded into you by the batshit left, because the only way they can win is to convince you shit is hopeless, and the only way to do that is to craft a narrative that history began in 2008 and life is an inexorable march toward the rainbow utopia of Luxury Space Communism.  Which is complete bullshit.  The saving grace is that most leftist thought isn't so much anti-West as it is anti-reality.  There isn't a single example of a leftie system working, because it denies even nature and physics itself.  That sort of shit just can't survive.  It's doomed.  The hope is that the collapse comes soon and only damages the blue cities (which is how it happened in the 1980s, where the left areas fell on their faces while the "traditionalist" areas finally recovered and boomed through to the mid-oughts), as opposed to the "then no man shall" burn-the-whole-house-down tactic that our current Zombie President seems to have decided upon in his dementia-induced spite.  

Blackpills and doompills are complete bullshit.  Yes, this could be the end of Everything We Hold Dear, but even if that is the case, whinging and handwringing will only prolong the agony and fan the fires.  This is the third Holy Shit This is End of All Time and Space cultural mess this country has been through in a century, and if patterns are any indicator (and I think they are), this shit is as bad as it is right now because it's burning itself out, like an angry kaiju swiping at a few temples and office blocks on its way down to a prone, face-first position in a pile of its own radioactive shit.  You should duck and hope that your personal shit doesn't get annihilated by its big hulking tail, but these are not the signs of a healthy, confident political system, these are the signs of a half-century-old globohomo pile of pressboard that just Jenga'd one too many foundational blocks and is now gracelessly tumbling into history's circular filing cabinet.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 13, 2022)

alright fine said:


> I'm not super old, but I was a kid in the 1970s.  Nothing worked, everyone was broke, politics were inserted into everything, people's kids (us) were used as tools, experiments, or bargaining chips in divorce proceedings, the general tone of the culture was "welp we had a good run so long lol", and everything was colored either rust brown or red to hide the fact that everything was rusting, collapsing, or poorly made.  Clothes itched, cars broke down within 100 feet of leaving the dealership (when you could get gas to fill them), everyone lived in perpetual terror of losing their job because the economy was a joke, and our leaders were corrupt, venal, incompetent, or malicious, or some combination of those.  All this while guys were coming home from some fucked-if-I-can-find-it Asian hellhole with missing limbs and broken brains, or in pine boxes, only to be spit at and pissed on by leftist assholes who were turning college campuses into Maoist nightmare factories. It was the end.  It sucked.
> 
> The 1930s were a disaster.  People went from Park Avenue penthouses to tenements overnight, the unemployment rate was through the roof, the dust bowl catastrophe (which happened thanks to the fat, retarded hand of the federal government) meant that millions of farm families lost everything they owned and food supplies became scarce and stupidly expensive, cities were stuffed to the gills with homeless, drunken, broken people, prohibition caused a crime and gang violence spike the likes of which had never been seen on American soil, like, ever, and the government kept quadrupling down on bad ideas and power grabs dragging the whole thing out until we were "lucky" enough to "enjoy" a wartime economy in the early 1940s thanks to Europe setting itself on fire and pissing on its own corpse.  Which meant the guys who'd survived World War I with permanent PTSD, facial scars, and missing limbs got to watch their sons get chewed up by the war machine and come back in pieces.
> 
> ...


This is a truly elegant, refined, and perfect statement regarding the state of things. Well, maybe not the first two, but one outta three isn't bad.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 13, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> We can't even agree on what sanity is, keep in mind.


Sanity is whatever I say is right, insanity is whatever I say is wrong.


----------



## alright fine (Jun 13, 2022)

Traincake said:


> This is a truly elegant, refined, and perfect statement regarding the state of things. Well, maybe not the first two, but one outta three isn't bad.


well shit at my age I'll take what I can get thank you


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 13, 2022)

The truth is, the human race is fucked, all species have lifespans like an individual living thing does, everything dies, the dinosaurs went extinct, so will we.

Dust in the wind etc, it's only natural the human race goes extinct like every other species, death isn't something to be feared when it's literally inevitable, the truth is death is our friend, that's the big irony of life, what we we're told to fear the most is actually our buddy, something to look forward to, something that frees us, death is as natural as living.

Seasons don't fear the reaper, nor do the wind or the sun or the rain etc.

All humanity has left to look forward to is a life of sensual pleasure, don't fight it, it's easier not to fight it, one last big party before the curtain closes...




Akashic Retard said:


> I can't believe western civilization is going to collapse just because Zoe Quinn cheated on her boyfriend


Why wouldn't it be something so absurd? It's an absurd world.

EDIT: I'm sorry if this was too much, it's been a rough weekend for your old Dom Cruise, Kiwifarms.com.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Jun 14, 2022)

The best we can hope for at this point is that we somehow invent a race of AI beings that look back on the crater where humanity once was the same way we look at the single-celled organisms we evolved from.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 14, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Love looking at David Bowie or Boy George, the bastions of masculinity.


At least Bowie and Boy George had a sense of humor about it. They understood it was silly and hammed it up. These days it's in 'integral, irremovable part of who you are' while Bowie switched out the tights and makeup for a blazer and clean-cut pompadour by the time of the Berlin trilogy and instead of going for a crapload of plastic surgery and trying to stay hip, Boy George just happily became old and dumpy.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 14, 2022)

I, as a white man, wipe my ass with “equity”, I wipe my ass with what fags, Kikes, niggers, troons, and feminists thinks is important.

If we want to play the identity politics game, we’ll my identity is white man and I’m for my team.

The only way sanity is going to return to the world is if people accept white men are who should naturally be in charge of planet Earth.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> I, as a white man, wipe my ass with “equity”, I wipe my ass with what fags, Kikes, niggers, troons, and feminists thinks is important.
> 
> If we want to play the identity politics game, we’ll my identity is white man and I’m for my team.
> 
> The only way sanity is going to return to the world is if people accept white men are who should naturally be in charge of planet Earth.



Yes more white people in charge I'm sure that will work


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 14, 2022)

The trouble with all those guys is they're Kike puppets.


----------



## Soulless4510 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The trouble with all those guys is they're Kike puppets.



Well all that says to me is that the White Race hates itself as it doesn't care for their race as they sold it out over 100 years ago


----------



## snailslime (Jun 14, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The trouble with all those guys is they're Kike puppets.


really making your movement look amazing there


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 14, 2022)

I think we're well and truly in for a massive western world collapse. There's too many parallels to the late roman empire and weimar germany to ignore.


----------



## Realistic (Jun 14, 2022)

I believe that making the internet yet another platform to make money and giving anybody fame and power through the internet is what's killing society.

back then you didn't have people who were insane. you didn't have the influencers who got famous over just being active on the internet and you didn't have hot topic issues.

nowadays we have people who can basically say anything, believe in a pointless internet currency system and get fame within the snap of a finger.

there's also hot button issues that powerful people want them to focus about to distract from the real issues.

simply put, it's a mess

i don't think we can find sanity since that threshold has been crossed. i don't think we can even change things. i just think things are going to get worse to the point where we die out as a species.

all because money grubbing social media and insane people were normalized.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jun 14, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The trouble with all those guys is they're Kike puppets.


No, the true trouble with them is that they're old and out of touch. All white-haired and wrinkly, don't know how to solve our modern problems and don't care.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The trouble with all those guys is they're Kike puppets.


Rather be a Kike puppet than Christian one.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 14, 2022)

No, I've said it before and I'll say it again:

2008 was the breaking point for the elites. Its when everything changed. Until then, hardcore progressivism was treated as a laughing stock. Stephen Colbert brought on people named 'Ketchup' and her idiot boyfriend who were basically destroying 'Occupy Wallstreet'. This was intentional. Colbert is just a tool of the elites so it doesn't matter he was mocking them. He platformed them.

The crash of 2008 genuinely scared the elites that French Revolution Boogaloo Part 2 was about to happen. That they were terrified people would murder them en masse (they should have). So what they did was, pretty fucking brilliant actually. They gave the most narcissistic, self-centered, egotistical people a voice: liberal progressives. People who believe in nothing and will change with the crowd. Functionally, liberal progressives are drug addicts. The subsist on a drug which cannot be banned, regulated or limited: Dopamine. They get a dopamine hit every time they mob someone on social media, destroy someone's life, directed to defend a 'cause', no matter how illogical it may be.

The elites championed identity politics, an age-old tool to divide the lower classes. While this tool generally works for awhile, it is not eternal. In the feudal age, it lead to basically the royalty having a knife put to their throat and forced to sign the Magna Carta or die. In the renaissance, there was the French Revolution and the Unification Italy, destroying the influence of the papacy and the reclaiming of all the papal states, limiting the pope to just Vatican City. In the industrial age, there were massive worker strikes and violence between workers and management.

It is a very succinctly designed insanity, meant to prevent this: No war but class war. That's as simple as it gets. This is not designed to make sense. It is designed to gaslight, confuse and tear people apart. Look at some of the articles coming out that 'Unionization will destroy diversity and trans rights'. That's what this is all about. Identity politics have been mislabeled as cultural warfare. Its not cultural warfare. Its _class warfare. _The things they destroy culturally are unifiers: Patriotism (not Jingoism, most retards can't understand the difference), the selling out of the media, the destruction of anything meaningful but what they want, the restriction of speech socially, labelling opponents as bigots and encouraging them to get fired.

Diversity hires? You see, you never know if someone a company hired was for their talent or another attribute. Which creates jealousy, suspicion and division in the workplace. It also makes the person who was hired extremely defensive, and actually might lower self-esteem and question their own talents. Therefore, this prevents unionization and uniting of the workers of that company.

The culture war isn't about culture. The elites ultimately do not care what culture is what. The whole thing is a stand-alone complex: These people and companies came to the realization, separately, in isolation, that liberal progressives were the best soldiers for economic warfare. I mean its perfect. Just think about it:

1) They have no meaningful reality, and their beliefs shift as often as their clothes. This means they can constantly gaslight you and have no need to make any coherent sense. If you don't defend the fashionable belief, hundreds, maybe thousands of deranged addicts will ruin your life.

2) They worship the corporate infrastructure. They consume and consume and consume. Anything that is thrown at them, without thought. They will actually go out of their way to defend corporations that make hundreds of billions of dollars, painting the enemy as bigots, which is the highest of crimes to a liberal progressive. Does it matter that Disney supports China and the systematic rape, slaughter and genocide of a minority Muslim population? No. Does it matter that cobalt and lithium are some of the two most environmentally destructive mining operations on the planet? No. Does it matter that corporations actively make their products break down after a certain period of time (planned obsolescence) forcing you to buy more and more, thereby creating more dangerously toxic waste than any point in history? No. They only care if you said nigger on the internet. That is the greatest crime. Because all of those other problems don't reward them with a hit.

3) The mob mentality basically forces those in disagreement into isolation. How many can publicly come out against the main narrative without their lives being destroyed, threatened with violence or put on a list? Who needs brown shirts when you have people on Twitter hunting you down for wrong-think. Why even bother speaking out? It puts your job, your life and your family in danger. With no tangible benefit, because unless your job supports you (lol, good luck, no), you're fucked. The only people who can stand up to the mob are the excessively wealthy or those independent enough, and it is very easy to paint a few targets as kooks or right-wing Nazis to discredit them.

4) The priority of nebulous feelings over reality ensures that the status quo never, ever changes. They want the same structure, only with a different race in charge. Which is fundamentally no different than white people in charge. The same class warfare will go on, there will be the same policies in place. Only now you have a class that enacts those policies, but can just shout you down as racist if you dare question their authority or money.

Its really the perfect vehicle for class warfare. You are cloaking yourself in righteousness, and everyone not on your side is evil. In reality, these are heroin addicts looking for their next fix and they don't care how they get it. All you need to do is point them in a direction and they'll just go.

The thing about this is, though, these systems inevitably collapse. You cannot have 1% of a society owning 40% of the wealth. Because that wealth stagnates. Stagnant wealth leads to an increased money supply. Increased money supply leads to inflation. And as we've seen, the wealthy are not willing to part with their own bonuses, perks and cash to drive up wages. So eventually there comes a point where the entire house of cards burns to the ground, because the only people spending money are the 99%, who don't have enough wealth to offset the holdings of the 1% by decreasing the money supply.

This entire 'insane' world is by design, to force you into conflict so that there is no economic unity. And just like in reality, you can never trust a drug addict. But the system is based on massive theft. A system based on theft, wealth extraction and stagnant wages cannot survive forever. They just want it to survive long enough so they can escape with their cash. Typically though, the collapse comes rapidly and everyone is caught in it. This has happened again and again and again, and those that want to escape it will have already cashed out. Those still in are so old they'll be dead soon anyway, those too stupid and arrogant thinking that they can prop up a system decaying under their feet or people so greedy they want every last red cent before they run off.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 14, 2022)

@Secret Asshole I think you might have a few screws loose.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Jun 15, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> @Secret Asshole I think you might have a few screws loose.


I would have thought half of the shit that's happened since 2021 was too crazy to happen just before it happened.  Let's give it a few months and then see if he's got a few screws loose...


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 15, 2022)

The world may get more sane someday.

But, like I said in the coof thread:



ToroidalBoat said:


> I like the fantasy of getting in my own spacecraft and flying away from this nuthouse of a world where evil has too much power.
> 
> (reminds me of that "Fly Away" song by Lenny Kravitz)


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 15, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> @Secret Asshole I think you might have a few screws loose.


Its not a conspiracy, like I said many a time, its just a stand alone complex. A bunch of cunts all individually came to the exact same conclusion independently. These sort of people would NEVER cooperate with each other. It just makes sense to do if you're a greedy cunt and don't want the people to lynch you. We're talking about sociopaths with no ideology or morality other than number go up.

The term 'white' was actually invented due to social Darwinism, during the industrial revolution when robber barons had to justify their horrible fucking treatment of workers dying horrible deaths, they invented racial science to explain their position in society and somehow assuage their conscience that it was 'natural' for them to be at the top.

What do you think the ESG (Environmental, Social Justice, Governance) ratings of corporations created by Larry Fink, a man who single handedly controls $1 trillion dollars and has turned the housing market into rental hell and is probably a source of massive human misery and destruction? Why do you think he did that? (By the way, Nestle has a high ESG score even though the CEO has said multiple times clean water is not a human right. You know, something that is necessary to survive). Because he is obsessed with finding the 'social good' of corporations (lol there isn't any).

Rich people and elites are extremely fucked up. This has been the pattern throughout history. There is no political motive. Its only about one thing: money.

EDIT:
Also look at the slate of articles coming out saying that unionization would 'destroy diversity' and 'progressive initiatives'. I'm the crazy one? This world is fucking crazy.


----------



## Afinepickle (Jun 15, 2022)

Secret Asshole said:


> The thing about this is, though, these systems inevitably collapse.


That's the one thing in your whole screed that I disagree with. I don't think it's going to collapse anytime soon this time around, or ever as a matter of fact, this is a forever scenario.

Historically these patterns fell apart due to combinations of competing interests with one group or another attempting to leverage the situation over the other in one way or another and people just flat out getting 'sick of it' so to speak. The thing is the "information age" has changed the playing field so drastically that these elements are no longer eventualities but can be effectively avoided forever. The mass brainwashing/weaponization of the progressive liberal agenda or lack there of beyond the dopamine hits of dogpiling wrongthink and hyping themselves up over new product can go on forever thanks to the internet.

The powers in control/The Elites/WEF/Teh j00s/Whatever the fuck you want to call them may all be greedy sociopaths but they're intelligent enough to realize the power presented to them through the tech industry's complete control over information and are also intelligent enough to realize that by pooling their respective spheres of influence together they can not only control the flow of information but  also drown out any potential counter-flow in a sheer divulge of irrelevance. 99% of the human race will stop giving a shit the instant something becomes too hard or inconvenient to seek out and now, again thanks to the internet and our cultural reliance on it as a source of information, anything contrary to the accepted narrative is easier than ever to simply bury underneath such a colossal pile of shit that anyone except the most autistic and batshit among us will give up long before they've dug through a tenth of it.

This creates a situation where, unlike the past, the powers in control can through their combined spheres of influence drown out ALL voices of opposition while simultaneously making submission to the narrative present all the rewards. It's not in their best interest to disrupt this as there is nothing for any of the elites to gain by moving into each other's sphere's of influence and this will never change nor is it in any of the regular people of the world's best interest to resist or challenge their control because going against the narrative offers no tangible benefit and that will also never change.

In short I think we're actually just plain fucked. The typical avenues by which collapse and rebirth have happened historically have been circumvented entirely by our present day technological process and the status quo we're looking at right here and right now is simply just never going to actually end. This is our future. Forever.

Outside of something truly drastic and out of left field happening and I'm talking like meteor crashing into the earth level type shit this is the cultural reality wagon we're going to be hitched to for the rest of our species existence.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm not blackpilled, but I do think that we're heading for a new dark ages. It's just the inevitable decline. 
I'm a massive fan of Henry Miller, and when I read this description of his philosophy, I absolutely related to it. 


> Our civilization was destined to be swept away and replaced by something so different that we should scarcely regard it as human — a prospect that did not bother him, he said. And some such outlook is implicit throughout his work. Everywhere there is the sense of the approaching cataclysm, and almost everywhere the implied belief that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 15, 2022)

Afinepickle said:


> That's the one thing in your whole screed that I disagree with. I don't think it's going to collapse anytime soon this time around, or ever as a matter of fact, this is a forever scenario.
> 
> Historically these patterns fell apart due to combinations of competing interests with one group or another attempting to leverage the situation over the other in one way or another and people just flat out getting 'sick of it' so to speak. The thing is the "information age" has changed the playing field so drastically that these elements are no longer eventualities but can be effectively avoided forever. The mass brainwashing/weaponization of the progressive liberal agenda or lack there of beyond the dopamine hits of dogpiling wrongthink and hyping themselves up over new product can go on forever thanks to the internet.
> 
> ...


There is only one constant in the universe: entropy. Everything ends.

Once more, it is the height of human arrogance to believe that the systems we create can last forever. To those trapped in systems like these, it must have seemed eternal as well. You cannot discount the randomness of the universe.

The black plague ended feudalism. We still have other non-western interests rising. You also cannot discount human competence or incompetence. Nothing is static, because nature itself abhors stagnation. Anything stagnant dies. And this system is stagnating.

Now how that stagnation ends is anyone's guess, but late stage capitalism is corroding the foundations of our societies and replacing it with sand.

Wages cannot remain this low while the wealthy continue to enrich themselves. It is not possible. This leads to the inflation we are seeing now. The wealthy horde the money supply and it goes to generational wealth, which is unspent. The money we printed went mostly to wealthy individuals and is still in the supply. It was not burned off by being spent, taxed or anything else.

The stimulus checks are not the problem because people burned through that money to survive. However, the money sent to the wealthy still stands. Remember when the banks got bailed out in 2008, they paid themselves, hoarded the money like misers and exacerbated the pain normal people felt. They also contributed to the stagnation and inflation we are seeing now. In the end, this sort of inflation was inevitable, and the fed completely fucked up like it always does by saturating the money supply and praying for the 10,000th time the rich will spend. Shocker, they didn't. Because nobody can take responsibility anymore, they blame workers for saving too much and employers from paying too much, as if they makes any fucking sense when wages are down 3%.

The wealthy are not smart. Many did not earn their money or believe that tech can solve everything. They don't understand people and are implementing systems where crumbs will no longer sustain the populace.

Most people I know have become more cutthroat and the whole 'good of mankind' for science is thrown out the window. There's no unifying culture and people are losing hope. It's a system that cannot last.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 15, 2022)

It's difficult to say yes or no based on historical parallels. The technological world we live in now allows for far different possibilities than the repeated rhymes of history. I've always believed that information itself was never meant to be consumed at the rates or volumes that we consume it today, but information is an incredibly powerful tool and it has made a great deal of people wiser about the reality of how society works and how it's run. It is my opinion that as long as we have the global internet, we'll never return to normal human sanity as we knew it. There is simply too much information, too many narratives, and so many lies. It's difficult to parse and make sense of and it torments the mind to not understand such grand ideas, especially when contradictory or opposing information is available. 

A lot of people - perhaps even the majority of people - need to be taught to be more even tempered. People need emotional management skills. They need to learn to process information in a healthy and measured way. It's so bloody easy to jump off the deep end into the extreme right or extreme left rhetoric and become radicalized and it happens quickly to people who can't temper their expectations or views of the world. I don't know when we decided that the internet was the end-all-be-all of all expertise and knowledge but that's where we are, and we never should have arrived at this point. 

On another thread, someone mentioned that both Gen X and older as well as zoomers and younger have no fucking clue how computers work. They don't understand file systems, fundamental web programming, how a harddrive works, basic troubleshooting - all of this shit that people like you and me _ had_ to learn in order to use a computer. In my opinion, it's these groups that don't understand even a fraction of how the internet and computers work that have poisoned it. They really don't understand how precarious it all is and how easily it can be flipped over on its head, and it's part of the reason we can never be sane again. TPTB want to treat the internet like it's another nation state that needs to be controlled and corralled when it's not even physical in nature. 

I think if we let go of the internet a bit, realised the internet is actually quite fucking meaningless unless you give it meaning, and teach people to not be so reactive to every little thing then maybe we'd get some sanity back. Shit was better when normies weren't talking about the internet all day.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 15, 2022)

hey @Secret Asshole (post too long to quote)



> Once more, it is the height of human arrogance to believe that the systems we create can last forever.


That can be a good thing. Can you imagine if Current Year never ended, like in the satire I wrote?



ToroidalBoat said:


> What if Current Year never ends?
> 
> Imagine that world in 3020:
> 
> ...





ToroidalBoat said:


> Part 2:
> 
> 
> > In the dark, broken, hopeless world of 3020 where Current Year never ended, conducting business and interacting in person has more or less become a relic of the past. Public events such as concerts and festivals are as ancient as trade caravans. All restaurants are take-out only. Kids normally no longer attend school in person. Pretty much all interactions are done through screens and virtual reality -- all of it regulated and censored by big tech. "Social distancing" is now as natural as handshakes were before the endless era of Current Year.
> ...


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 15, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> I, as a white man, wipe my ass with “equity”, I wipe my ass with what fags, Kikes, niggers, troons, and feminists thinks is important.
> 
> If we want to play the identity politics game, we’ll my identity is white man and I’m for my team.
> 
> The only way sanity is going to return to the world is if people accept white men are who should naturally be in charge of planet Earth.


You’re a very strange person. I find myself almost agreeing with you on most things, then you have to take it one step further and go full retard. I’m honestly not sure anymore if you’re just shitposting or if you really are that stupid.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jun 15, 2022)

I have a theory(?) I’m toying with that the marketing funnel has been applied to politics. Which might explain some of the extremism - though not all.


----------



## american_amadan (Jun 15, 2022)

What Secret Asshole said is absolutely correct, but I think in the current timeframe there's a lot that I (and many others don't understand). Why are the Democrats shooting themselves in the foot so badly? It's clear the GOP takes back control of the legislature this fall. It seems like they are the accelerators at this point. Pride month, calling everything racist, and the million other things they want to push are now being met with genuine pushback. I sat in on a law school class a few months ago, it's way less progressive than I thought it would be, maybe less than what I saw 10 years ago when I was a student. All different types of people are pissed off at the current state of the global economy and the western worlds blown lead.

I think were in the early stages of a historic pushback on globalization. Remember: the White male vote was the only vote that grew against Trump in 2020. Every other sex and race/ethnicity voted for Trump in higher numbers.

Coming out of this "pandemic" is going to be a major turning point. I think that's why the elites and the media continue to push it. Once the White guy, Black guy and single mom start talking about how ridiculous 6 dollars for a gallon of gas is, and how they barely paid their food or electric bill last month, the tides will start to turn.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Jun 15, 2022)

Yes: After the collapse of Russia and China


----------



## Cool Dog (Jun 16, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> But in regards to the media, it was probably worse in the 60's and 70's.  It allowed stuff like JFK's assassination getting swept under the rug.  Something like that is impossible today.


Bruh shit its constantly being memoryholed now and normalfags dont even care, see for example the las vegas shooter:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Now this is something you couldnt pull back then because people werent surrounded by distractions like today, their attention spans destroyed at the synaptic level to the point that they cant even watch a proper documentary anymore and can only focus on 2-min clips like this one, if at all

Back in the 60s if a shooting like this happened it would have been impossible to cover up, too many deaths, too many witnesses, too many people with nothing to do but look for answers. Nowadays people just scream into the online bottomless pit until no likes come out so they move to something else

DONT THINK ABOUT CURRENT EVENT JUST FORGET THEN TALK WHEN UPCOMING EVENT HAPPENS


Mothra1988 said:


> Alternatively, expecting non-stop status quo after people can't afford gas or groceries is pretty ridiculous imo.  Some doomers actually WANT things to get worse.  That's part of /pol/'s official ridiculous political narrative now.  That the only thing you have to look forward to is collapse and you should want it instead of improvements, which is good proof these people are LARPing losers without loved ones.
> 
> The idea history is all in one direction is ridiculous and not expecting changes in course at some point is not justified.  The tranny stuff is absolutely a fad that will run out of gas at some point.  That's not cope, it's absolutely a new age fashion trend that invovles body modification.  Of course it's not going to be en vogue forever esepcially when more people have buyer's remorse.


Your first mistake is assuming the good times could last forever when history its full of empires falling apart, big countries going into a dead spiral and never regaining their glory

If you went to the 17th century and told some european that the spanish empire would in just 300 years fall to the sad sack of shit that were the english colonies in the americas they would laugh at your face

Wait why go that far back? I bet if you told someone in 2000 that the yanks would lose against a bunch of goat fuckers with rusty AKs after 2 whole decades of fighting they would think you're off your meds

And yet it happened, it just did

The current war with ukraine is showing the cracks around The System, how everything was just hold together with spit. At some point in history empires just cant keep going, cant reinvent themselves anymore, they become depleted, their population too atomized, their society too decadent

Troons and gender/race shit is just smoke and mirrors to keep the normalfags from looking up from their phones, to keep them afraid of noticing things else they could get cancelled

You wouldnt believe how bad things have to get for people to finally rise up, and still its not a given, plenty of nations have gone down not with a bang and the people simply went into self preservation mode trying to save themselves rather than the homeland

I see far more yanks asking "how do I get a passport and get out of here" than "how we fix this shit"


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 16, 2022)

tehpope said:


> Big Bang Theory premiered in Sept. 2007.


Coincidence? I think not!!


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 16, 2022)

Maybe you're looking for sanity in the world when in all actuality the majority of it is, it's just you are so out-to-lunch that anything normal seems insane to you.


Secret Asshole said:


> The term 'white' was actually invented due to social Darwinism, during the industrial revolution


Like legit, do you think the American South, pre-civil war, pre-industrialization didn't think of the black and white divide?


Secret Asshole said:


> they invented racial science to explain their position in society and somehow assuage their conscience that it was 'natural' for them to be at the top.


Slave owners saw themselves as morally righteous as they claimed the Bible justified theirs subjugation of an inferior race.


Secret Asshole said:


> What do you think the ESG (Environmental, Social Justice, Governance) ratings of corporations created by Larry Fink, a man who single handedly controls $1 trillion dollars and has turned the housing market into rental hell and is probably a source of massive human misery and destruction? Why do you think he did that? (By the way, Nestle has a high ESG score even though the CEO has said multiple times clean water is not a human right. You know, something that is necessary to survive). Because he is obsessed with finding the 'social good' of corporations (lol there isn't any).


Yes, but it's not ideological, it is for money. The CEO of Disney was happy to pay DeSantis even after proposing the "Don't Say Gay" Bill, it wasn't until Disney employees threatened a mass walkout that he pulled his money and made a public statement. 


Secret Asshole said:


> Also look at the slate of articles coming out saying that unionization would 'destroy diversity' and 'progressive initiatives'. I'm the crazy one? This world is fucking crazy.


So let's look at the organizers of these new unions:







All of those brave union workers fighting against the woke anti-poor pro-degeneracy companies.



Pokemonquistador2 said:


> I would have thought half of the shit that's happened since 2021 was too crazy to happen just before it happened.  Let's give it a few months and then see if he's got a few screws loose...


You're right, a large portion of people thinking a pandemic does not exist *as it's happening*, republican regulars calling for the genocide of an entire group of people, the hiking of gas prices despite making record profits, the increase in hate crimes, the repealing of Roe v. Wade. Yeah, maybe you would have thought that stuff is insane a few years ago, but I guess that's not what you mean, right?


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jun 16, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I think we're well and truly in for a massive western world collapse. There's too many parallels to the late roman empire and weimar germany to ignore.


It's unlikely but if the western world ever had a true crisis that destroyed it's influence overnight quickly it would not be a Roman Empire situation, it would be a Bronze Age Collapse style catastrophe. With globalization and interdependency,  so many countries have Sharmerica and company as their surrogate economy/military, and even it's supposed enemies need goods from it.
If it all was gone overnight, not a single country would be spared from the fallout, and several developing nations would collapse.
Now while trannies and co represent societal decay and shit, they are not enough to cause this scenario, at least for now.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Like legit, do you think the American South, pre-civil war, pre-industrialization didn't think of the black and white divide?


Now now, we all know that blacks were HAPPY to be slaves and that slave owners are the ones who deserved reparations after the evil North convinced niggers to turn on their benevolent masters who were only putting them in their proper place under God and Jesus.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 16, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Now now, we all know that blacks were HAPPY to be slaves and that slave owners are the ones who deserved reparations after the evil North convinced niggers to turn on their benevolent masters who were only putting them in their proper place under God and Jesus.


Wrong! Racial superiority was because of WOKE ATHEISM!!! Nobody would ever go to the Bible to subjugate or belittle any group of people! Oh, except for prostitutes, petty criminals, and LGBT people, those are ok according to me.


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Jul 13, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> If it all was gone overnight, not a single country would be spared from the fallout, and several developing nations would collapse.


Globalisation would basically have to crumble, and the needs and wants of society would have to drastically change, most likely because of population dispersion and the flaws in the economic system. Tbh I think we are heading in that sort of direction already as we see the United States basically pulling out from the world stage and not getting involved in another Iraq/Afghanistan situation again, but it won't be because of some new war on a global scale or some natural disaster catastrophe, it won't pull in every single country on the planet in, but when countries start getting more greedy and selfish, failing to address the shortcomings of massive income/wealth inequity, hoarding more resources for themselves etc. I think that's when you'll see nations true colours show, it will be a every man for himself type scenario, new states will rise from the ashes as regional powers, but we might not be alive to see that happen (maybe) so I guess just enjoy the good times while it lasts.

Anyway, with how information is exchanged these days, it really does seem like the "selection for societal sanity" shit in MGS2 has really come to fruition, there is no going back on the damage that's been done and we've given too many privileges/rights to people who quite frankly shouldn't be allowed to type on a keyboard, call me a pessimist but there isn't really anything we can do unless the people up top who make these decisions pull their pants up and make choices that benefit the online world as a whole and not make it a detriment.

The world might be doomed in the long term and the online social media boom might just be a mild precursor to that, but I wouldn't worry too much, what information you see being exchanged is just a small subsection of "bad news" on the internet, I mean unless aliens start invading or the lizard people announce their plans for world domination we'll endure but things will look different but that's normal, considering how things develop these days.


----------



## Free_Palestine (Jul 13, 2022)

Chimplord1997 said:


> there's kind of a network pressure effect. This was especially noticable in young people on tumblr. You were fed a constant drip of your peer's opinions. You were rewarded with dopamine hits in the form of likes and reblogs if you said things people liked, and attacked voraciously if you expressed heterodox opinions, even on stupid shit that wasn't important.


You are just describing female nature.

Internet didn't cause women to exist and the acceleration of this stuff was already well underway with affirmative action, women voting. 

People grasp around the elephant in the room, it's the Internet, it's Gamergate, it's Trump, it's young people, it's Tumblr, it's Demonic possession etc but the elephant is big vagina and its simps. (Note that big vagina does not mean literal women it also encompasses feminized males like homosexuals, pedophiles, transsexuals and all the way up to black men crying about muh BLM I didn't do nuffin etc, conversely you can have women who are buck broken by men and don't behave this awfully hence big vagina wanting women's "liberation")


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Jul 13, 2022)

The West hasn't been a sane society since 1517. We're fucked.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2022)

Mayor Adam West said:


> The West hasn't been a sane society since 313. We're fucked.



Fixed that for you, bro.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jul 16, 2022)

I really don't think it's ever been that sane in terms of toxic internet politics. We see things through rose colored glasses when we look to the past. Things are worse now but that doesn't mean they weren't bad before.

I remember finding political threads in the 2000's during the stem cell Michael j fox controversy in 2006 that were absolutely insane.

People were just as mean, vindictive and short sighted back then as they are now. They haven't changed that much. Anything involving a "fetus" has been triggering for people for decades - just go look at the stem cell threads of the past. They are crazy. Stem cell research back then was what abortion banning was today. Back then it was stem cell research banning.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 16, 2022)

Free_Palestine said:


> You are just describing female nature.
> 
> Internet didn't cause women to exist and the acceleration of this stuff was already well underway with affirmative action, women voting.
> 
> People grasp around the elephant in the room, it's the Internet, it's Gamergate, it's Trump, it's young people, it's Tumblr, it's Demonic possession etc but the elephant is big vagina and its simps. (Note that big vagina does not mean literal women it also encompasses feminized males like homosexuals, pedophiles, transsexuals and all the way up to black men crying about muh BLM I didn't do nuffin etc, conversely you can have women who are buck broken by men and don't behave this awfully hence big vagina wanting women's "liberation")


I was thinking about this today, as much I hate it and it's not politically correct to say, giving women the right to vote and a lot of power to shape society = women just being manipulated by men anyway but in a way that makes things worse, because now a minority of men are able to push forward evil agendas that wouldn't hold water with men, but women can be emotionally manipulated into falling for it.

Look at Trump and how all the media attacks against him were purely based on hardcore emotional manipulation and not anything logical.

Look at how the world's most famous female politician, Hillary Clinton, is an obvious scumbag that makes your skin crawl.

Sorry ladies, just doesn't seem like certain leadership positions are what women are naturally equipped for, maybe I'm wrong, but it also seems like women who really bust their asses to be CEOs or whatever aren't even happy anyway, so what's even the point?


----------



## Ser Prize (Jul 17, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> I was thinking about this today, as much I hate it and it's not politically correct to say, giving women the right to vote and a lot of power to shape society = women just being manipulated by men anyway but in a way that makes things worse, because now a minority of men are able to push forward evil agendas that wouldn't hold water with men, but women can be emotionally manipulated into falling for it.
> 
> Look at Trump and how all the media attacks against him were purely based on hardcore emotional manipulation and not anything logical.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's 'evil weevil men manipulating those poor women'. Women are being manipulated, yes, but I'd say it's partially because they use it for the sake of their egos,


----------



## Wormy (Jul 18, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> Sorry ladies, just doesn't seem like certain leadership positions are what women are naturally equipped for, maybe I'm wrong, but it also seems like women who really bust their asses to be CEOs or whatever aren't even happy anyway, so what's even the point?


Yea, what is the point of achieving financial independence in a capitalist society and the freedom that comes with not having to worry about money? 

Also, how do you know how happy they are? How many have you talked to? Had a drink with or broke bread with?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 18, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Yea, what is the point of achieving financial independence in a capitalist society and the freedom that comes with not having to worry about money?


They don't need to worry about that, all they need to do is marry a man that makes enough income and BOOYA they don't have to worry about money.

Now there are plenty of exceptions, sometimes a woman will need to work too because the man doesn't make enough money, but that's not a matter of "financial independence", what woman in her right mind want to be independent from men? We're literally made for each other.

I'm not ultra hardcore when it comes to this, there's plenty of careers I think are appropriate for women, I just don't see the point in women being CEOs or politicians, men are natural born leaders.

We need to start getting in touch with nature and not our idiotic pretense.

Or at the very least, if you really, really want to be a CEO or a politician then you have to earn it like men do, don't expect an easier time of it just because you have a vagina, it's not obligatory that we have women in these positions.




Wormy said:


> Also, how do you know how happy they are? How many have you talked to? Had a drink with or broke bread with?


I can make an educated guess because they're not doing what nature put them on this Earth to do, make and raise children, when they're old and grey and they don't have any kids to show for it or don't have a close enough relationship with them because they spent so much time working, they'll regret it.

Now I'm sure there's exceptions, there's always exceptions, but on average a woman is going to be happier if she does what nature intends instead of fighting against it.

But while I can only speak so much for older generations, one thing I do know is these younger women you see with the dyed hair, the nose rings etc are absolutely fucking miserable in every way and can only survive by popping antidepressants like candy.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 18, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> They don't need to worry about that, all they need to do is marry a man that makes enough income and BOOYA they don't have to worry about money.


Because men NEVER leave their wives, right?


Dom Cruise said:


> Now there are plenty of exceptions, sometimes a woman will need to work too because the man doesn't make enough money, but that's not a matter of "financial independence", what woman in her right mind want to be independent from men? We're literally made for each other.


That'd fly if you didn't allow men to be independent of women.


Dom Cruise said:


> I'm not ultra hardcore when it comes to this, there's plenty of careers I think are appropriate for women, I just don't see the point in women being CEOs or politicians, men are natural born leaders.


Ummmmm, MONEY, POWER? That's not enough of a point?

How many have you had work under you? Men, I mean. Having them under me has shown that ain't the case.

Leadership is a rare trait among people, PERIOD.


Dom Cruise said:


> We need to start getting in touch with nature and not our idiotic pretense.


And yet funnily enough, some natures are more rewarded and independent than others. Ain't it funny that men's natures get them more rewards and glory than women's....


Dom Cruise said:


> Or at the very least, if you really, really want to be a CEO or a politician then you have to earn it like men do, don't expect an easier time of it just because you have a vagina, it's not obligatory that we have women in these positions.


I agree as far as that goes, but at least unlike you, I'm keen to give the gal a shot at it.


Dom Cruise said:


> I can make an educated guess because they're not doing what nature put them on this Earth to do, make and raise children, when they're old and grey and they don't have any kids to show for it or don't have a close enough relationship with them because they spent so much time working, they'll regret it.


So any woman who isn't at home knee deep in filthy diapers and doing unpaid maid service isn't doing what nature intended? I'd say nature gave them a bum deal and they'd be idiots to just succumb for it.

You also don't account for women who do the housewife thing and are depressed. Or do you think those dont' exist? 

Also, again, why are men allowed options for their aspirations but women are allowed only one?


Dom Cruise said:


> But while I can only speak so much for older generations, one thing I do know is these younger women you see with the dyed hair, the nose rings etc are absolutely fucking miserable in every way and can only survive by popping antidepressants like candy.


And what makes you think forcing them into unpaid breeding and maid service will fix all that? What sort of threat would you even use to keep them there?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jul 18, 2022)

Don't worry so much about nutheads, they'll get their due. You're your own sailor in the treacherous seas, man your sails!


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 20, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I think there's something about the Internet that makes people go crazy. I don't think it's a coincidence that society started becoming weird right around the same time the average person started using the Internet sometime in the mid-2000s.


We've always been crazy as shit but with the internet we can now archive and witness it in all it's splendor.
We have access to information as never before. The problem maybe is the saturation of information a lot of lead.
But everything is natural, this madness is natural everything is fucking insanity forever and ever.
People that believe in some golden age just used to live in a privileged closed community in blissful ignorance that they were not absolute.
The world has always been the same, the horrors and wonders are infinite.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jul 20, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> We've always been crazy as shit but with the internet we can now archive and witness it in all it's splendor.
> We have access to information as never before. The problem maybe is the saturation of information a lot of lead.
> But everything is natural, this madness is natural everything is fucking insanity forever and ever.
> People that believe in some golden age just used to live in a privileged closed community in blissful ignorance that they were not absolute.
> The world has always been the same, the horrors and wonders are infinite.


I agree to an extent. Weirdness and depravity has always existed, no argument from me there, the difference is that in the past it would be done behind closed doors in the privacy of one's own home. Anyone who tried to bring their weird fetishes out in public would be prosecuted or possibly committed. They certainly wouldn't be given a platform to spread it to children, which is literally what's happening now.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 20, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I agree to an extent. Weirdness and depravity has always existed, no argument from me there, the difference is that in the past it would be done behind closed doors in the privacy of one's own home. Anyone who tried to bring their weird fetishes out in public would be prosecuted or possibly committed. They certainly wouldn't be given a platform to spread it to children, which is literally what's happening now.


The more closed and secretive the more stagnant and filthy. 
The same or worse depravity happened but on the shadows, why is that better? 
And I'd say that not even that, they just deluded themselves to believe it.
It's like what we usually think about Freud now, that he developed his theories because he couldn't accept that pedophilia and incest were pretty common and dismissed them as fantasies. 
Our past generations were fucking hypocrites. This explosion and cultural prolapse is only the consequence of all that repression and incapability of acknowledging our nature.


----------



## Schway (Jul 21, 2022)

Wormy said:


> So any woman who isn't at home knee deep in filthy diapers and doing unpaid maid service isn't doing what nature intended? I'd say nature gave them a bum deal and they'd be idiots to just succumb for it.
> 
> You also don't account for women who do the housewife thing and are depressed. Or do you think those dont' exist?


lol, this is actually how some people see motherhood. 

Getting more and more blackpilled on that finding sanity again thing guys.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 21, 2022)

Schway said:


> ol, this is actually how some people see motherhood.


It is. Or does motherhood include a salary I didn't hear about?


----------



## buttsguy (Jul 21, 2022)

society was never sane, the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 22, 2022)

The biggest problem with online communication is that you can't see what mouthbreathers people are.

Video solves a lot of this, as you can pick apart body language and subtle cues and also just ignore fatties and ugly people as is human nature.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 22, 2022)

It will be easier for society to just change the definition of what is ‘normal’.
The cultural shift will happen; keep in mind owning people as slaves was acceptable a few hundred years ago.

It’ll be a slow, but excruciating process. Everything we fear will become our cultural norms.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jul 22, 2022)

buttsguy said:


> society was never sane, the fuck are you talking about


We've been doing insane retarded shit since fucking ancient times.  Start asking about sanity again once it's mass accepted to cut the still beating heart out of a person as a sacrifice while stadiums of people cheer on in person and in their homes, then we can talk about how we lost our shit.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jul 22, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> The more closed and secretive the more stagnant and filthy.
> The same or worse depravity happened but on the shadows, why is that better?
> And I'd say that not even that, they just deluded themselves to believe it.
> It's like what we usually think about Freud now, that he developed his theories because he couldn't accept that pedophilia and incest were pretty common and dismissed them as fantasies.
> Our past generations were fucking hypocrites. This explosion and cultural prolapse is only the consequence of all that repression and incapability of acknowledging our nature.


Do you think the masses of kids and teenagers who are now identifying as "trans" would ever have thought of doing so 20 (or even 10) years ago? The whole "trans" cult seems like a prime example of a social contagion propagated through the Internet. Yes, there have always been pervs and creeps who liked to identify as women, but they weren't able to organise themselves into a community (and therefore begin to suck vulnerable people into it) until the Internet came along, that's the difference.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 22, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> Do you think the masses of kids and teenagers who are now identifying as "trans" would ever have thought of doing so 20 (or even 10) years ago? The whole "trans" cult seems like a prime example of a social contagion propagated through the Internet. Yes, there have always been pervs and creeps who liked to identify as women, but they weren't able to organise themselves into a community (and therefore begin to suck vulnerable people into it) until the Internet came along, that's the difference.


Before they could have been lobotomized, have their brains fried with shock therapy or any other horrid "treatment".
Most "trans" people are victims, and just like members of a cult they need to defend it because acknowledging they were fools would be devastating to many. 
Also eunuchs have been a a part of humanity since always.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jul 22, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Before they could have been lobotomized, have their brains fried with shock therapy or any other horrid "treatment".
> Most "trans" people are victims, and just like members of a cult they need to defend it because acknowledging they were fools would be devastating to many.
> Also eunuchs have been a a part of humanity since always.


That's assuming that most transsexuals are actually experiencing so-called "gender dysphoria". I see it as something more akin to a fetishistic subculture.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 22, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> That's assuming that most transsexuals are actually experiencing so-called "gender dysphoria". I see it as something more akin to a fetishistic subculture.


Fetishes are significant. 

Lets picture a scenario:
You get molested as a kid or something happened that you are a very faggy kid or/and  have a transvestite fetish that helps you cope. 
You grow up with that causing a lot of trouble through out your life, finally as an adult you decide to open up with someone and go to the psychologist and instead of helping you either be in peace with it or stop doing it they send you to a psychiatrist for him/her to "diagnose" you with gender dysphoria and a bunch of labels who they have convenient medicines for. (not for your fetish, but for your sex, perfect scam right? perpetual sickness)
Sounds like being a victim, perhaps a bit dumb, but a victim
For a lot and alarming volume of people having a degree expeded by some institution gives incredible status and authority

This is from wikipedia

A *fetish* (derived from the French _fétiche_, which comes from the Portuguese _feitiço_, and this in turn from Latin _facticius_, 'artificial' and _facere_, 'to make') is an object believed to have supernatural powers, or in particular, a human-made object that has power over others. Essentially, fetishism is the attribution of inherent value, or powers, to an object.

*Sexual fetishism* or *erotic fetishism* is a sexual fixation on a nonliving object or nongenital body part. The object of interest is called the *fetish*; the person who has _a fetish_ for that object is a *fetishist*. A sexual fetish may be regarded as a non-pathological aid to sexual excitement, or as a mental disorder if it causes significant psychosocial distress for the person or has detrimental effects on important areas of their life. Sexual arousal from a particular body part can be further classified as partialism.

While medical definitions restrict the term _sexual fetishism_ to objects or body parts, _fetish_ can, in common discourse, also refer to sexual interest in specific activities.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 23, 2022)

Like I said before, I'm sick of this seemingly endless Clown World of smartphone zombies, "social media culture", "social justice", "social distancing"*, "face masks", excess tattoos being mainstream**, kids grifted into being "transgender",  the demonizing of "cis" male sexuality, history being "memory-holed" for "wrongthink", "cancel culture", tech oversaturation and the "Internet Of Things", the feeling that "real life is being cancelled", scam calls, elections that are a clown car circus, endless riots "peaceful protests", and how rushed and artificial all this Clown World BS feels. After almost a decade of Current Year, I hope it can end.

Meanwhile, I like the idea of moving out of the muzzle-wearing madhouse that is modern urban "society" now.

*(At least "social distancing" seems to be going away.)

**(I think freak show piercings are going away though.)


----------



## Wuornos (Jul 23, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> no
> half a century of ubiquitous mass media laid the foundation for the disaster, then two decades of internet were the killing blow


*Three decades of internet, but you're absolutely right on everything else.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 23, 2022)

Wuornos said:


> *Three decades of internet


The internet didn't really take off until after the mid '90s, and that was almost 30 years ago already.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 23, 2022)

Dude, when do you think we were all sane? I am guessing the period you will pick is when you were young, and had no responsibility. Kids and teens don't give a shit because their parents are caring for them. 

2000s, you mean the decade of fucking terrorism, a pointless war in the Middle East. Immigration is always a hot issue and has never stopped being so. 1600s UK people were pissed off with the Irish coming over and taking their jobs as cheap, basically slave labour. It's never gone away, so forget that shit. 

1990s. The era of desert storm, another shitty war in the Middle East. The rise of algorithmic thinking (our NHS is fucking fucked because of this shit, not to mention we now have a retarded ruling class). The era of crippling debt, the rise of gang warfare.

80s. Guess what, loads of people out of work, a rising drug problem. 

It doesn't matter what era you pick, 1930s, an era of fucking World War 2. 1820, plagues and virus's that were killing people, dead in the street, huge schism in religion, numerous wars all over the world, introduction of firearms changing the face of warfare. 

Seriously, pick any time you like, any decade, and some mad shit is happening.


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 23, 2022)

whogoesthere said:


> Dude, when do you think we were all sane? I am guessing the period you will pick is when you were young, and had no responsibility. Kids and teens don't give a shit because their parents are caring for them.
> 
> 2000s, you mean the decade of fucking terrorism, a pointless war in the Middle East. Immigration is always a hot issue and has never stopped being so. 1600s UK people were pissed off with the Irish coming over and taking their jobs as cheap, basically slave labour. It's never gone away, so forget that shit.
> 
> ...



No time period is ever fully sane but I think it's pretty reasonable to notice that certain time periods are more or less so. We were much more sane 10 years ago than we are today, and I've been an adult for that time period and years before, so I lived through all these social changes fully. To me the general sanity of things changed the most around 2014-2015, that's sort of the dividing point where things were relatively more sane before, and less sane after. That was the time period of Gaymergay, Blumpft, and woke retardation in general taking over the culture. It's been a steady downhill ride ever since. Who knows where the bottom is, or if there even is one.


I would guess older people or people from previous generations could probably point to similar inflection points, like how the world was pre-9/11 then post-9/11. But I was still a kid in 2001 so I don't have as much direct experience there. 9/11 and the wars in the Middle East and whatever was just something I vaguely heard about on the news every now and then, it didn't affect me personally.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 23, 2022)

whogoesthere said:


> (our NHS is fucking fucked because of this shit, not to mention we now have a retarded ruling class)


Nobody cares about your retarded-ass bong problems. This is an American website


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 23, 2022)

whogoesthere said:


> 1990s. The era of desert storm, another shitty war in the Middle East. The rise of algorithmic thinking (our NHS is fucking fucked because of this shit, not to mention we now have a retarded ruling class). The era of crippling debt, the rise of gang warfare.



I don't understand, I thought socialized healthcare was always superior to anything. How could the NHS be anything other than perfection?


----------



## Stan (Jul 24, 2022)

Will we ever find sanity again?

Not in this sub forum


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 24, 2022)

whogoesthere said:


> Seriously, pick any time you like, any decade, and some mad shit is happening.


Seems it's been more insane now though. Like in the '00s, there were no mainstream SJWs.

But yeah, history shows the human race gets along with each other less than perfectly...


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jul 24, 2022)

Uhh acktually life is better now than it was back in 5000 BC, therefore society generally gets better and you are just being a doomer, there is absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 24, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> I don't understand, I thought socialized healthcare was always superior to anything. How could the NHS be anything other than perfection?


Stop letting left wing and corporate media inform you on the world. 

The NHS has a good and bad side to it. It's great because no one goes bankrupt because they got injured or ill, you can get help and help is pretty great for the most part. Its also a mess in the middle as sharks show up and use it to basically steal money, not to mention in some places the wait times can be unacceptable. We call it the postcode privillage, where you live can alter the level of care you get, mostly in terms of waiting times and ambulance call out times. 

You realise that a lot of this shit you yanks think is from the same sources that call this very website a white supremacy hate site that has driven 5 people to suicide? we can see on here, time and time again, when the corporate press outright lies in order to push a narrative. 

According to the bits of American media we get, anyone not in California is a fuck wit, low educated, KKK member. Trump is a Nazi and anyone who voted for him is a Nazi. I know most Americans are solid people just trying to make a way in this faggy world, well its the same in most of Europe as well. Cannot speak for anywhere else as I don't know that many people to make that kind of statement. Other than France. Fuck em.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jul 24, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> I don't understand, I thought socialized healthcare was always superior to anything. How could the NHS be anything other than perfection?


Most Britbongs I've spoken to freely admit that the NHS is a shit system; they just hate the idea of an American-style healthcare system even more.



ToroidalBoat said:


> Seems it's been more insane now though. Like in the '00s, there were no mainstream SJWs.


Maybe not in the 2000s (at least, not until the very end of the decade), but as the 1990s went on you could definitely see the earliest signs of what we would now recognize as wokeness starting to appear in mainstream media. The aftermath of 9/11 and the War on Terror saw a temporary re-embracing of traditional values and proto-wokeness driven underground, until Bush Jr. fucked everything up.

That being said, while the current state of society is by far and away the fault of the left, I think the right have to take some of the blame as well. Say what you will about Reagan's corporatism and general economic approach, at least he understood that the way to electoral success was to make people feel good about being conservative, with the implication that to be a liberal was to be a weak little pussy just flowing naturally from that. By contrast, too many in the modern right (arguably even going as far back as Bush Jr's whole "you're with me or you're with the terrorists" spiel) seem to think that just directly insulting the left is an acceptable substitute for actual policy.


----------



## awoo (Jul 24, 2022)

life is fine. go outside


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 24, 2022)

awoo said:


> life is fine. go outside



Gas is very expensive now
Nobody stays open all night anymore
Lots of smaller shops closed for good during COVID
Rapid inflation's raising the price of everything slowly but surely


----------



## Kevin Grumbles (Jul 24, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Gas is very expensive now
> Nobody stays open all night anymore
> Lots of smaller shops closed for good during COVID
> Rapid inflation's raising the price of everything slowly but surely


At least I can still go for a walk in the woods and everything is mostly ok, I don't have to think about all the psychopaths doing dumb shit, but then I get back to the trail entrance and some family with double masked toddlers is spraying themselves down with more Lysol than bug spray and it shits my perspective up all over again.

The small breaks from it all are still good, though.


----------



## awoo (Jul 24, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Gas is very expensive now
> Nobody stays open all night anymore
> Lots of smaller shops closed for good during COVID
> Rapid inflation's raising the price of everything slowly but surely


vote Republican for the next president and hope it'll be better. I would support deSantis


----------

